# Sticky  Debt collection for Xchange Leasing?



## Abe57

Hi everyone,
I returned a leased Uber exchange car in 2019 and received a letter from a debt collector « RPM »alleging a 3000.00$ balance owed.
I never missed a single payment.
Any similar cases in the community ?
Any advice appreciated in advance.


----------



## ANT 7

Did you return the vehicle PRIOR TO THE EXPIRY of the lease agreement which you signed, and I assume you read ?

Many CLOSED END leases have a clause that says, simply, if you return the unit before the balance of payments are made, you are responsible for paying the remainder in a lump sum.

For example, if you want to get out of a 36 months lease at month 30, you would still need to pay the remaining 6 months in full.

Not al leases are like this, but the majority, particularily those from captive automotive and other secondary credit finance companies are. This probably is why they are coming after you now.


----------



## Abe57

ANT 7 said:


> Did you return the vehicle PRIOR TO THE EXPIRY of the lease agreement which you signed, and I assume you read ?
> 
> Many leases have a clause that says, simply, if you return the unit before the balance of payments are made, you are responsible for paying the remainder in a lump sum.
> 
> For example, if you want to get out of a 36 months lease at month 30, you would still need to pay the remaining 6 months in full.
> 
> Not al leases are like this, but the majority, particularily those from captive automotive and other secondary credit finance companies are. This probably why they are coming after you now.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## ANT 7

So, was it an early return then ?


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Whatever the case, don't know the law in all jurisdictions but a good place to start is never acknowledge the debt and ask for proof. Something like "I do not believe I owe this creditor any money, please send me proof of the debt". should suffice. DO NOT say anything else. Two reasons, there is a statute of limitations for collecting a debt (as short as 3 years). If you acknowledge and agree to a payment plan you could have reset the clock for statute of limitations. Also, there is a good chance that they do not have evidence of the debt in which case they would not be able to get a judgement against you if you fight it.


----------



## Abe57

ANT 7 said:


> So, was it an early return then ?


It’s probably the case but I never received any correspondence from the originator.
Thanks again.


----------



## ANT 7

Good luck bro !!

Sometimes hiring a lawyer to send them a STFU letter will work as per the suggestion above,


----------



## New2This

Abe57 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I returned a leased Uber exchange car in 2019 and received a letter from a debt collector « RPM »alleging a 3000.00$ balance owed.
> I never missed a single payment.
> Any similar cases in the community ?
> Any advice appreciated in advance.


I'm dealing with them now.

Long story short I think when Fair took over Xchange they didn't credit payments that I made. They want $1400.

Go through your bank statements and send them a record of your payments. If you did it via debit card look for this:










Do a search for your payment amount in your bank statements since it won't say "Fair".

I'm doing that along with having a lawyer tell them to go **** themselves.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Do you still have a copy of the lease agreement? Read it and see if it states conditions for early return. Further, if you have any advertisements or e-Mails that tell you that you can return the car at any time without penalty, these days, the courts will let you use that to get out of it. There was a time when only the signed agreement mattered, and, indeed, it still carries the most weight, but, you can use advertisements against them.

If the lease is silent on early returns, odds are that you can get out of it. The leasing company will try to rely on the statement that you agree to pay X dollars monthly for a term of __________months for a total payment of Y dollars.




New2This said:


> I'm dealing with them now. Long story short I think when Fair took over Xchange they didn't credit payments that I made. They want $1400. Go through your bank statements and send them a record of your payments. If you did it via debit card look for this: Do a search for your payment amount in your bank statements since it won't say "Fair". I'm doing that along with having a lawyer tell them to go **** themselves.



That clarifies it: another shady Uber affiliate doing business in the typical dishonest Uber fashion . While anyone with half an ounce of brains will figure out what they are up to and tell them where to go and how to get there, you will have more than a few dumb ants who will pay _something_ if not most or all of it. It is typical Uber money grubbing. Those stock holders must be paid if the Directors want to keep collecting those fees, so they must find money anywhere that they can.

It is not dissimilar to these companies that buy debt on which the statute has run. They might pay one dollar for the right to the debt. If they buy one hundred of these accounts for one hundred dollars and one account that owes two hundred pays up, already they have doubled their money. They figure on getting _something _out of someone. If even they get just a little out of a few people, usually they can make back their money plus a few dollars more. They buy one hundred accounts for one hundred dollars. Ten people who owe amounts from fifty to five thousand dollars pay fifty dollars each then stop paying. At least they made a four hundred per-cent profit all for the cost of a few nastygrams. These days, you need not even pay postage to send nastygrams. All that you pay is the ISP charges and the employee's time, which is probably close to minimum wage. It is likely that you can outsource it for even less.


I do apologise for being redundant. I typed "shady" Uber affiliate and "dishonest" Uber fashion.


----------



## New2This

Another Uber Driver said:


> Do you still have a copy of the lease agreement? Read it and see if it states conditions for early return. Further, if you have any advertisements or e-Mails that tell you that you can return the car at any time without penalty, these days, the courts will let you use that to get out of it. There was a time when only the signed agreement mattered, and, indeed, it still carries the most weight, but, you can use advertisements against them.
> 
> If the lease is silent on early returns, odds are that you can get out of it. The leasing company will try to rely on the statement that you agree to pay X dollars monthly for a term of __________months for a total payment of Y dollars.


It's because Uber found a company even more incompetent than they are, which takes some doing.

Xchange Lease was unlimited mileage and you could return it anytime for no penalty with (I believe) 2 weeks notice.

They didn't credit payments that I made. Pure and simple. Not surprising that they did this with others.

Fair also ****ed up my return of the lease. I wanted to buy the car I was leasing. I had a certain window to buy it after the lease ended. They sent the paperwork to the wrong address. By the time I received it the window had closed.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Added to the mental list of reasons to tell people to NEVER ever sign up for this.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

New2This said:


> It's because Uber found a company even more incompetent than they are, which takes some doing.



............or even more malicious, which also takes some doing. Do keep in mind your signature line.



New2This said:


> Lease was unlimited mileage and you could return it anytime for no penalty with (I believe) 2 weeks notice.


If this is the case, the odds are that the most for which Original Poster could be on the hook is two weeks. To be sure, they could try to cite his failure to render the Two Weeks' Notice rendered the agreement null and void, but, unless they enumerated their rights under such conditions, the most for which they can get him is two weeks rent.




New2This said:


> They didn't credit payments that I made. Pure and simple. Not surprising that they did this with others.


As many people do not keep receipts, they have no proof that the paid. D.C. did this with parking tickets many years past. They were nailing cab drivers with twenty year old parking tickets that they had paid, as you could not renew either a hack licence or cab registration if you had unpaid parking tickets. This is why I always paid by cheque or later credit card or even on line. They tried to nail me with a bunch of allegedly unpaid parking tickets. I went back to the Hack Office and tossed the cancelled cheques onto the counte. and told the lady "I sent the cheques, you cashed them. What did you do with the money? ..............give it to the Mayor (Barry) so that he could buy crack?" The people in the office did not like the last remark, but, they had to give me my hack licence.

D.C. has no statute on unpaid tickets. Many years past, the City Council was going to pass one, but Nathanson, the most moronic of morons until Grosso, got up and said "So what you are telling scofflaws is if they can get away without paying for seven years, they get off scot free?"

No, Rocket Scientist, if you can not get your money within seven years, you do not deserve to get it. Nathanson was the most moronic [donkey]wipe to serve on the City Council until Grosso. I did not think that you could get dumber than Nathanson, but GOODNESS was I ever mistaken. Grosso: there is an utterly moronic moron who wallows in the most abjectly moronic of _moronicities_ that I have yet to see.

Still, I always have kept receipts. I have had landlords try to nail me for alleged "back rent", but as soon as I produced receipts, there was no "back rent". "It must have been a clerical error." No, it must have been that you got popped trying to squeeze a few dollars more out of what you thought was some stoned hippie college student (or recent graduate).






New2This said:


> Fair also ****ed up


I do seem to recall your mentioning that your Exchange Lease was transferred to Fair and that they messed up something and what abject moronic morons they were who were wallowing in abjectly moronic _moronicity._


----------



## New2This

UberChiefPIT said:


> Added to the mental list of reasons to tell people to NEVER ever sign up for this.


Actually in all fairness (no pun intended) the Xchange Lease Program wasn't bad.

My car was easy to pay for and I could walk away at any time with 2 weeks notice.

I drove the **** out of it. I got it with around 32,000 miles on it and 3 years later gave it back with 175,000 miles on it. Not all Uber miles but my 2010 Accord Coupe only has 55,000 miles on it, including driving it from D.C. ro Phoenix this summer, because of using Uber's car.

I'm one of the reasons they lost $9000/vehicle.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

New2This said:


> Actually in all fairness (no pun intended) the Xchange Lease Program wasn't bad.
> 
> My car was easy to pay for and I could walk away at any time with 2 weeks notice.
> 
> I drove the **** out of it. I got it with around 32,000 miles on it and 3 years later gave it back with 175,000 miles on it. Not all Uber miles but my 2010 Accord Coupe only has 55,000 miles on it, including driving it from D.C. ro Phoenix this summer, because of using Uber's car.
> 
> I'm one of the reasons they lost $9000/vehicle.


It’s predatory lending.

You paid far more than what the car was worth, and didn’t even get to keep it.

And they made even more money when they sold it to some shmuck after you returned it.


----------



## New2This

Another Uber Driver said:


> ............or even more malicious, which also takes some doing. Do keep in mind your signature line.
> 
> 
> 
> If this is the case, the odds are that the most for which Original Poster could be on the hook is two weeks. To be sure, they could try to cite his failure to render the Two Weeks' Notice rendered the agreement null and void, but, unless they enumerated their rights under such conditions, the most for which they can get him is two weeks rent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As many people do not keep receipts, they have no proof that the paid. D.C. did this with parking tickets many years past. They were nailing cab drivers with twenty year old parking tickets that they had paid, as you could not renew either a hack licence or cab registration if you had unpaid parking tickets. This is why I always paid by cheque or later credit card or even on line. They tried to nail me with a bunch of allegedly unpaid parking tickets. I went back to the Hack Office and tossed the cancelled cheques onto the counte. and told the lady "I sent the cheques, you cashed them. What did you do with the money? ..............give it to the Mayor (Barry) so that he could buy crack?" The people in the office did not like the last remark, but, they had to give me my hack licence.
> 
> D.C. has no statute on unpaid tickets. Many years past, the City Council was going to pass one, but Nathanson, the most moronic of morons until Grosso, got up and said "So what you are telling scofflaws is if they can get away without paying for seven years, they get off scot free?"
> 
> No, Rocket Scientist, if you can not get your money within seven years, you do not deserve to get it.  Nathanson was the most moronic [donkey]wipe to serve on the City Council until Grosso. I did not think that you could get dumber than Nathanson, but GOODNESS was I ever mistaken. Grosso: there is an utterly moronic moron who wallows in the most abjectly moronic of _moronicities_ that I have yet to see.
> 
> Still, I always have kept receipts. I have had landlords try to nail me for alleged "back rent", but as soon as I produced receipts, there was no "back rent". "It must have been a clerical error." No, it must have been that you got popped trying to squeeze a few dollars more out of what you thought was some stoned hippie college student (or recent graduate).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do seem to recall your mentioning that your Exchange Lease was transferred to Fair and that they messed up something and what abject moronic morons they were who were wallowing in abjectly moronic _moronicity._


While I usually attribute my tagline to Uber's actions, I think Fair was just run by morons. 

"Let's start a company to take over a division of a bigger company that is losing $9000/vehicle. What could possibly go wrong?"


----------



## CarpeNoctem

Another Uber Driver said:


> Do you still have a copy of the lease agreement? Read it and see if it states conditions for early return. Further, if you have any advertisements or e-Mails that tell you that you can return the car at any time without penalty, these days, the courts will let you use that to get out of it. There was a time when only the signed agreement mattered, and, indeed, it still carries the most weight, but, you can use advertisements against them.
> 
> If the lease is silent on early returns, odds are that you can get out of it. The leasing company will try to rely on the statement that you agree to pay X dollars monthly for a term of __________months for a total payment of Y dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That clarifies it: another shady Uber affiliate doing business in the typical dishonest Uber fashion . While anyone with half an ounce of brains will figure out what they are up to and tell them where to go and how to get there, you will have more than a few dumb ants who will pay _something_ if not most or all of it. It is typical Uber money grubbing. Those stock holders must be paid if the Directors want to keep collecting those fees, so they must find money anywhere that they can.
> 
> It is not dissimilar to these companies that buy debt on which the statute has run. They might pay one dollar for the right to the debt. If they buy one hundred of these accounts for one hundred dollars and one account that owes two hundred pays up, already they have doubled their money. They figure on getting _something _out of someone. If even they get just a little out of a few people, usually they can make back their money plus a few dollars more. They buy one hundred accounts for one hundred dollars. Ten people who owe amounts from fifty to five thousand dollars pay fifty dollars each then stop paying. At least they made a four hundred per-cent profit all for the cost of a few nastygrams. These days, you need not even pay postage to send nastygrams. All that you pay is the ISP charges and the employee's time, which is probably close to minimum wage. It is likely that you can outsource it for even less.
> 
> 
> I do apologise for being redundant. I typed "shady" Uber affiliate and "dishonest" Uber fashion.


And when the Junk Debt Buyer (JDB) thinks they have "collected" all they think they can from those accounts they sell them to another JDB and it starts all over again. IMS, RPM is a JDB.


----------



## New2This

UberChiefPIT said:


> It’s predatory lending.
> 
> You paid far more than what the car was worth, and didn’t even get to keep it.
> 
> And they made even more money when they sold it to some shmuck after you returned it.


My credit at the time was meh so it helped me get a nicer car that doubled as a work tool. Aside from Fair ****ing up the lease return I have no issues with Xchange Lease Program.

It went to auction so pretty sure they lost on it there too.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

New2This said:


> My credit at the time was meh so it helped me get a nicer car that doubled as a work tool. Aside from Fair ****ing up the lease return I have no issues with Xchange Lease Program.
> 
> It went to auction so pretty sure rhey lost on it there too.


They didn’t lose a dime off your car.

Again, over the course of your lease you paid them far more than the car was worth. I guarantee it. And then you gave them the car back - after they earned a lot of money off your lease payments.

Then, after they earned all that money off you from a car you didn’t get to keep, they sold the car and made more money. Even if it sold at auction for just $50.00,they made an additional $50.00 off that car on top of what they earned from you.

I see why your credit was meh: you think you’re the one that made out good on that deal.


----------



## Diamondraider

Find out if the debt was purchased. 

If so, then the original contract will be difficult to enforce. 

If you ever get frustrated enough to fork over money, never pay more than $0.25-$0.30/dollar to settle and require a release of all past, present, and future claims against you whether known or unknown at time of settlement. 

Get the signed agreement before you send any money. Before. There is no other acceptable time frame.


----------



## Diamondraider

CarpeNoctem said:


> And when the Junk Debt Buyer (JDB) thinks they have "collected" all they think they can from those accounts they sell them to another JDB and it starts all over again. IMS, RPM is a JDB.


Exactly. 

I have a debt of $368 for a Sears Card in 1986 that I get calls on every 6 months or so. The last letter I got was about 10 years ago and they offered a “settlement” of less than $100. 

The predatory collectors are evil. 

Always remember the collector has no incentive to clear you name in all the databases after they have your money. If you ever settle, get a release in advance.


----------



## New2This

UberChiefPIT said:


> They didn’t lose a dime off your car.
> 
> Again, over the course of your lease you paid them far more than the car was worth. I guarantee it. And then you gave them the car back - after they earned a lot of money off your lease payments.
> 
> Then, after they earned all that money off you from a car you didn’t get to keep, they sold the car and made more money. Even if it sold at auction for just $50.00,they made an additional $50.00 off that car on top of what they earned from you.
> 
> I see why your credit was meh: you think you’re the one that made out good on that deal.


I'm fine with my decision then. 

As I said, no regrets on the Xchange Lease Program. I used it for what I needed it for at the time.

Credit's much better now.


----------



## ramajam

Another Uber Driver said:


> ............or even more malicious, which also takes some doing. Do keep in mind your signature line.
> 
> 
> 
> If this is the case, the odds are that the most for which Original Poster could be on the hook is two weeks. To be sure, they could try to cite his failure to render the Two Weeks' Notice rendered the agreement null and void, but, unless they enumerated their rights under such conditions, the most for which they can get him is two weeks rent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As many people do not keep receipts, they have no proof that the paid. D.C. did this with parking tickets many years past. They were nailing cab drivers with twenty year old parking tickets that they had paid, as you could not renew either a hack licence or cab registration if you had unpaid parking tickets. This is why I always paid by cheque or later credit card or even on line. They tried to nail me with a bunch of allegedly unpaid parking tickets. I went back to the Hack Office and tossed the cancelled cheques onto the counte. and told the lady "I sent the cheques, you cashed them. What did you do with the money? ..............give it to the Mayor (Barry) so that he could buy crack?" The people in the office did not like the last remark, but, they had to give me my hack licence.
> 
> D.C. has no statute on unpaid tickets. Many years past, the City Council was going to pass one, but Nathanson, the most moronic of morons until Grosso, got up and said "So what you are telling scofflaws is if they can get away without paying for seven years, they get off scot free?"
> 
> No, Rocket Scientist, if you can not get your money within seven years, you do not deserve to get it. Nathanson was the most moronic [donkey]wipe to serve on the City Council until Grosso. I did not think that you could get dumber than Nathanson, but GOODNESS was I ever mistaken. Grosso: there is an utterly moronic moron who wallows in the most abjectly moronic of _moronicities_ that I have yet to see.
> 
> Still, I always have kept receipts. I have had landlords try to nail me for alleged "back rent", but as soon as I produced receipts, there was no "back rent". "It must have been a clerical error." No, it must have been that you got popped trying to squeeze a few dollars more out of what you thought was some stoned hippie college student (or recent graduate).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do seem to recall your mentioning that your Exchange Lease was transferred to Fair and that they messed up something and what abject moronic morons they were who were wallowing in abjectly moronic _moronicity._


ANYTHING having to do with money, KEEP RECEIPTS no matter how small. I got a parking ticket in another state, I paid it online. printed the sheet, attached it to the ticket and FILED it in the file cabinet. there, it will stay. settlement letters the same thing. FILED.


----------



## BestInDaWest

New2This said:


> I'm fine with my decision then.
> 
> As I said, no regrets on the Xchange Lease Program. I used it for what I needed it for at the time.
> 
> Credit's much better now.
> 
> View attachment 620906


transunioin is the most lenient...lets see your experian score lol


----------



## New2This

BestInDaWest said:


> transunioin is the most lenient...lets see your experian score lol


I don't subscribe to Experian. Just the free credit scores through different banks.

Chase uses Experian. Their app shows 741. I can't screenshot it due to Chase app privacy policy. 

Not turning this into a thread about credit scores. Just showing my credit's improved since then.


----------



## FerengiBob

Ask for proof and start your due diligence.

When (if) you pay this *(negotiated)* debt, *keep ALL of these records and correspondence in a safety deposit box.

Get in writing the debt is satisfied.*

It is likely other junk debt collectors will emerge and try and collect the same debt.


----------



## Null

I read this thread earlier then happened to check my mailbox service. I have a letter from Southgate MI - Was this the same as yours?

I had an xchange lease that I returned early as well. It was maybe 2 months to the actual termination date. I REPEATEDLY asked for the final invoice statement to be mailed to me. It never came. I know my VIN was auctioned off at some dealer auction at some point.

This seems like some scummy debt collectors fabricating debts that don't exist, or perhaps Fair sold them debts that don't exist on the way out.

I don't have any entries on my credit report either. I doubt they could substantiate the debt if asked given that Fair is gone.


----------



## New2This

Null said:


> perhaps Fair sold them debts that don't exist on the way out.


This would be the Uber way.

Screw drivers for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## New2This

Null said:


> I have a letter from Southgate MI - Was this the same as yours?


I repeatedly asked the bottom-feeding urchin on the phone to send me proof of the debt.

Allegedly they're sending it. I'm pretty sure under FCRA they have to provide me with proof of the debt within a certain period of time before they can ding my credit. I'll ask the attorney who's going to send them a nasty letter.


----------



## Null

Alright, I'm in the same boat. They want $2500 from me for an xchange lease I returned early.

They barked up the wrong tree.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

New2This said:


> As I said, no regrets on the Xchange Lease Program. I used it for what I needed it for at the time.


When Exchange Leasing was all the rage, you went into it only after analysing all factors, _especially_ what you expected to get from it. Far too few drivers followed your example and ended up getting dry reamed. This was something into which you had to go with extreme care. 

I looked at both the lease and the purchase. This was early in the programmes. The lease was not for me, but the purchase did not look too bad. They had a list of dealers for you to contact and a list of makes and models that you could have. I applied and was approved. They told me to call a number. I did. They told me at the number that all that I could have was the Toyota, which was _precisely_ the car that I did not want.

I ended up going out and buying a Fusion hybrid on my own credit. It is paid off and I am still working it.


----------



## Abe57

New2This said:


> I'm dealing with them now.
> 
> Long story short I think when Fair took over Xchange they didn't credit payments that I made. They want $1400.
> 
> Go through your bank statements and send them a record of your payments. If you did it via debit card look for this:
> 
> View attachment 620894
> 
> 
> Do a search for your payment amount in your bank statements since it won't say "Fair".
> 
> I'm doing that along with having a lawyer tell them to go **** themselves.


Thank you very much


----------



## Disgusted Driver

New2This said:


> I repeatedly asked the bottom-feeding urchin on the phone to send me proof of the debt.
> 
> Allegedly they're sending it. I'm pretty sure under FCRA they have to provide me with proof of the debt within a certain period of time before they can ding my credit. I'll ask the attorney who's going to send them a nasty letter.


Dude, just long haul them. Tell the idiot calling you to send you proof and stop calling you until they do. Second time they call, tell them you do not owe them a penny, they can't provide proof, stop calling and you'll be happy to discuss this in court. You won't hear any more. Doubtful they will report it, if they do, contest with the credit agencies. They have to provide them with proof or take it off.

I have a sister that's a hot mess. I spoke to her creditors that she owed 20k to and asked them to send proof of the debt ... and never heard another word, they all gave up.


----------



## New2This

Abe57 said:


> Thank you very much


Advice and fart GIFs are why I'm here.


----------



## New2This

Disgusted Driver said:


> Dude, just long haul them. Tell the idiot calling you to send you proof and stop calling you until they do. Second time they call, tell them you do not owe them a penny, they can't provide proof, stop calling and you'll be happy to discuss this in court. You won't hear any more. Doubtful they will report it, if they do, contest with the credit agencies. They have to provide them with proof or take it off.
> 
> I have a sister that's a hot mess. I spoke to her creditors that she owed 20k to and asked them to send proof of the debt ... and never heard another word, they all gave up.


On principle I don't want my credit dinged by these bottom-feeders.

Also TBH I want to help anyone else dealing with this.

Once I get my lawyer's letter to them I'll post it here as a template for members to use.


----------



## Null

For anyone else. Calling them does nothing to establish your right to debt validation. You MUST mail them within 30 days of their communication.

You can also demand that they contact you in no other way than USPS.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Null said:


> You can also demand that they contact you in no other way than USPS.


........and since the Post Office Department has seriously slowed the mail (it really is "snail" mail, now), that will be really time consuming.


----------



## New2This

Null said:


> For anyone else. Calling them does nothing to establish your right to debt validation. You MUST mail them within 30 days of their communication.


Does email count?

I was given an email address for their "escalations" department. I got the impression it's their legal department from the drone on the phone.


----------



## Null

New2This said:


> Does email count?
> 
> I was given an email address for their "escalations" department. I got the impression it's their legal department from the drone on the phone.


No. FCDPA requires a snail mail letter.


----------



## Null

Sent my dispute/verification letter today. Make sure you do certified return receipt. Just don't give them any room to deny that they didn't get your communication.


----------



## SuzeCB

Disgusted Driver said:


> Whatever the case, don't know the law in all jurisdictions but a good place to start is never acknowledge the debt and ask for proof. Something like "I do not believe I owe this creditor any money, please send me proof of the debt". should suffice. DO NOT say anything else. Two reasons, there is a statute of limitations for collecting a debt (as short as 3 years). If you acknowledge and agree to a payment plan you could have reset the clock for statute of limitations. Also, there is a good chance that they do not have evidence of the debt in which case they would not be able to get a judgement against you if you fight it.


Good advice except for one thing... asking on the phone means nothing. The request has to be in writing to make them HAVE to respond. Find out the address to send the letter to, then do so Certified Mail, Return Receipt Requested.


----------



## bobby747

Uber chief. I disagree totally. I got great credit. Got a new van MSRP of 30k plus a wav conversion of 15,000 $45,000 total $900 a month brand new . I put 105k in 3 years on it $250 down. My replacement cost a ton to buy. 
I would do same deal again . Maintenance was included. 
I paid tires tag inspection. 
My 19 vam msrp was 36k not counting conversion.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517

I just got a letter from a debt collector named "Receivables Performance Management" claiming that I owe them about $2k in connection with a vehicle and that the debt was purchased from "XCL Titling Trust" which I think is a DBA for Xchange Leasing. 

I had a 2-year lease with Xchange Leasing back in 2017-2019 for driving Uber. A few months before the end of the lease, Xchange demanded immediate repossession of the vehicle, citing the reason that I had changed my insurance policy. No past payments were due and they told me (verbally) that I would not have to pay for the remainder of the lease. I returned the car immediately and had not heard from Xchange since.

Now suddenly, more than 2.5 years later I suddenly get this debt collection letter. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Ski-U-Uber

Collections agencies can't do anything. It will **** your credit, however. If they try to serve you just make sure you live in an apartment complex with multiple security check-points where a key fob is required. LOL


----------



## Ski-U-Uber

I'm working with a legal firm on settling all my debts. The monthly payments are big, but they've settled all most all my debts and my last payment is January of 2023. The legal firms will negotiate all your debts for 30-60% of what you owe. If a creditor or collections agency reaches out to you have them contact your legal representation. 

I had a lot of debt so it was worth it to me. If you just have the $3000 debt and nothing else I would just try to negotiate it on your own and ask for monthly payments.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Take a peek at this topic on the Advice Boards:









Debt collection for Xchange Leasing?


Hi everyone, I returned a leased Uber exchange car in 2019 and received a letter from a debt collector « RPM »alleging a 3000.00$ balance owed. I never missed a single payment. Any similar cases in the community ? Any advice appreciated in advance.




www.uberpeople.net





Most of the posters think that some bottom feeder business purchased the accounts from Exchange Leasing for pennies and is going to try to collect anything that it can. If it purchased one thousand accounts at a dollar apiece and gets two people to pay five hundred dollars, it has made back its cash outlay. If it gets two more to pay five hundred each, it has doubled its money less employee time and postage. There will be eight or ten ants who know no better who will pay something. If that happens, they make out like bandits, literally and figuratively.


----------



## New2This

I just got the letter from my lawyer they're sending to RPM. They're sending it to them via email and certified/return receipt. They're sending this along with copies of my bank statements highlighting payments made.

I clipped the verbiage that should be useful for those of you that don't have access to an attorney* to try using for yourselves. The blanks are for your name, except for the dates where you put in dates they're claiming for.

Apologies for the formatting issues. UPNet formatting ****ing sucks balls.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Receivables Performance is making false claims (You) did not make payments on his Uber car lease for the months of (date) through (date).

(You) made all of his/her lease payments.* See the attached bank statements from *(You)*. *

This letter is written pursuant to the Fair Debt Collection Practices Act, 15 USC 1692g (“FDCPA”), to inform you that (You) disputes the alleged debt and demands that you immediately discontinue any collection efforts that may be underway. 

Please be advised that in disputing this debt, (You) demands you provide the following information:



· Explain the nature of the alleged debt;
· Provide an accounting explaining how you calculated the alleged debt;
· Provide copies of any contracts or documents which form a basis for the alleged debt; and,
· Provide all documents that show when the account was opened, copies of monthly bills and when and how payments were made to this account.

It is further demanded that you immediately contact any credit reporting agencies to who you may have reported this alleged debt and inform them that (You) is disputing the debt.

I am requesting that you *immediately* cease all contact with (You) about the alleged debt. Any further contact should be strictly in conformity with the FDCPA: It should be limited to providing the documentation requested in this letter, advising that you have ceased collection efforts on the alleged debt, or stating that you are taking a specific action in relation to the debt such as commencing a collection lawsuit. Please respond in writing within thirty (30) days and direct your response to the address provided.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Send it certified/return receipt.

Hope this helps.

*I'm not an attorney nor do I play one on the internet. This isn't legal advice. If you go in front of a judge and say "this asswipe Cowboys fan told me to do this" the judge will blow snot laughing before he calls you a dumbass and finds you guilty.


----------



## New2This

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> I just got a letter from a debt collector named "Receivables Performance Management" claiming that I owe them about $2k in connection with a vehicle and that the debt was purchased from "XCL Titling Trust" which I think is a DBA for Xchange Leasing.
> 
> I had a 2-year lease with Xchange Leasing back in 2017-2019 for driving Uber. A few months before the end of the lease, Xchange demanded immediate repossession of the vehicle, citing the reason that I had changed my insurance policy. No past payments were due and they told me (verbally) that I would not have to pay for the remainder of the lease. I returned the car immediately and had not heard from Xchange since.
> 
> Now suddenly, more than 2.5 years later I suddenly get this debt collection letter. Has this happened to anyone else?


Same here. I consulted an attorney. Here's what I posted about it:









Debt collection for Xchange Leasing?


Hi everyone, I returned a leased Uber exchange car in 2019 and received a letter from a debt collector « RPM »alleging a 3000.00$ balance owed. I never missed a single payment. Any similar cases in the community ? Any advice appreciated in advance.




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Lissetti

I had the same issue back in 2018. Twice they tried me and twice I told them they better go out to Uber's holding lot because that's where the car was being stored once I returned it. The third time I had lost patience with them and hired an attorney to contact them. I simply was not paying $7k to buy out that lease. My attorney got a rapid response from them. I never heard from Xchange Lease or the subsequent company that bought them (Fair Leasing) again.


----------



## New2This

Since UPNet formatting sucks worse than Rohit's support, does UPNet allow Word document posts?

If so I'll make a cleaned up version since this ^^^^ looks like shit.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> I just got a letter from a debt collector named "Receivables Performance Management" claiming that I owe them about $2k in connection with a vehicle and that the debt was purchased from "XCL Titling Trust" which I think is a DBA for Xchange Leasing.
> 
> I had a 2-year lease with Xchange Leasing back in 2017-2019 for driving Uber. A few months before the end of the lease, Xchange demanded immediate repossession of the vehicle, citing the reason that I had changed my insurance policy. No past payments were due and they told me (verbally) that I would not have to pay for the remainder of the lease. I returned the car immediately and had not heard from Xchange since.
> 
> Now suddenly, more than 2.5 years later I suddenly get this debt collection letter. Has this happened to anyone else?


Has it hit your credit report yet?


----------



## New2This

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Has it hit your credit report yet?


No these jerkoffs will call offering a payment plan.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook

New2This said:


> No these jerkoffs will call offering a payment plan.


----------



## Lissetti

I'm going to be watching my mail. If they try me again I have a very good attorney on stand by and he specializes in business contracts and rideshare litigation. I have no problem filing a suit if I have to.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517

Thank you all for the great info and advice.

I'm baffled that a third party (the debt collector) is legally able to extort me for money when the first party (the original "creditor", Xchange) never even demanded a cent from me.

Instead of ignoring this letter like I previously planned, I will write them a reply asking them to "verify" this alleged debt. However, I've done this once before with a different debt collector regarding another nonexistent debt, and all they did was send a one-sentence response, stating that I owe them X dollars, without providing ANY specific facts supporting their demand. I ignored the response and they continued sending me demand letters once a week. They stopped after about a year.



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Has it hit your credit report yet?


This is what boils my hide. I don't know if it has. Is a debt collector legally obligated to notify me when they report a debt to a credit agency? I can check my own credit, but how often would I need to do so? (Not to mention that I get buried in junk mail every time I do.) How can I legally stop them from damaging my credit, short of taking them to court?


----------



## Null

New2This said:


> Since UPNet formatting sucks worse than Rohit's support, does UPNet allow Word document posts?
> 
> If so I'll make a cleaned up version since this ^^^^ looks like shit.


I personally woudn't send them all the evidence you have upfront. They need to verify the debt on their end. It's their job at the initial dispute to prove the debt is valid, not your responsibility to prove that it's invalid.

I get the reason you might want to send everything up front - it may make them doubt their case and cease collection activities - it could also arm them with information as to how your assessment is wrong. I think it's better to see their hand first.


----------



## New2This

Null said:


> I personally woudn't send them all the evidence you have upfront. They need to verify the debt on their end. It's their job at the initial dispute to prove the debt is valid, not your responsibility to prove that it's invalid.
> 
> I get the reason you might want to send everything up front - it may make them doubt their case and cease collection activities - it could also arm them with information as to how your assessment is wrong. I think it's better to see their hand first.


I don't want the hassle of dicking around with them. This is coming from a lawyer, not an Uber driving dumbass Dallas fan.

Also I'm getting a new car soon and don't want them dinging my credit and then having to go back and forth with the credit reporting agencies when I do that.

I'm guessing that getting a letter from an attorney along with proof will make them close my file without dinging my credit.

They want quick payoffs. As @Another Uber Driver said if they get a few ants that don't know better paying they make money. It's not going to be MY money though.


----------



## New2This

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Thank you all for the great info and advice.
> 
> I'm baffled that a third party (the debt collector) is legally able to extort me for money when the first party (the original "creditor", Xchange) never even demanded a cent from me.
> 
> Instead of ignoring this letter like I previously planned, I will write them a reply asking them to "verify" this alleged debt. However, I've done this once before with a different debt collector regarding another nonexistent debt, and all they did was send a one-sentence response, stating that I owe them X dollars, without providing ANY specific facts supporting their demand. I ignored the response and they continued sending me demand letters once a week. They stopped after about a year.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what boils my hide. I don't know if it has. Is a debt collector legally obligated to notify me when they report a debt to a credit agency? I can check my own credit, but how often would I need to do so? (Not to mention that I get buried in junk mail every time I do.) How can I legally stop them from damaging my credit, short of taking them to court?


Xchange/Fair was a cluster**** of biblical proportions. Remember they were affiliated with the company (Uber) that gives us Adventures With Rohit.

Send them a letter similar to mine. I'm guessing they don't have much paperwork, just a list of names/numbers.


----------



## Null

New2This said:


> I don't want the hassle of dicking around with them. This is coming from a lawyer, not an Uber driving dumbass Dallas fan.
> 
> Also I'm getting a new car soon and don't want them dinging my credit and then having to go back and forth with the credit reporting agencies when I do that.
> 
> I'm guessing that getting a letter from an attorney along with proof will make them close my file without dinging my credit.
> 
> They want quick payoffs. As @Another Uber Driver said if they get a few ants that don't know better paying they make money. It's not going to be MY money though.


Most attorneys are going to try to get you to settle. I'm too stubborn. I wouldn't settle with them for $1. 😂


----------



## New2This

Null said:


> Most attorneys are going to try to get you to settle. I'm too stubborn. I wouldn't settle with them for $1. 😂


Not these.

I agree.

The dude on the phone said something to the effect of "well if you don't do something on this soon we'll be reporting this to the credit reporting agencies. We can set up a payment plan that will keep this from happening."

"I'm not ****ing paying a goddamn penny for something that I don't owe!!!" I believe was my exact quote.

On principle I'm not paying a debt I don't owe. In the immortal words of V.P. Cheney "GFY" (them not you).


----------



## Another Uber Driver

New2This said:


> dumbass Dallas fan.


In the future, Sir, please avoid being redundant.





New2This said:


> "asswipe Cowboys fan " .


It appears that I missed this redundancy.


----------



## Lissetti

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> How can I legally stop them from damaging my credit, short of taking them to court?


This is where you may have to contact an attorney and have them send them correspondence.

Yes, it may cost a little bit. Also...I wonder if anyone has tried reporting this RPM to the credit bureaus or BBB for using fraud? I mean they can't collect for a car that the original owners received and then most likely sold at auction. I'm pretty sure right now someone else is driving your former car around and Uber/Xchange/Fair got their money.

The original "contract" with Xchange Lease was that there was no contract to buy. You kept the car as long as you wanted and when you no longer wanted it, you returned the car to Uber/Xchange Lease and walked away. I still have my lease documents even though it's been years since I had that car, just because I don't trust those sneaky bastards.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Lissetti said:


> I don't trust those sneaky bastards.


*^^^^^*this, This, THIS, *THIS, THIS, THIS, *and *THIS** ^^^^^*


----------



## New2This

Lissetti said:


> This is where you may have to contact an attorney and have them send them correspondence.
> 
> Yes, it may cost a little bit. I had to pay $600 but I was being threatened with $11k for that car. It was worth it to me. Also, they had to remove their report to the credit bureaus.
> 
> Also...I wonder if anyone has tried reporting this RPM to the credit bureaus or BBB for using fraud? I mean they can't collect for a car that the original owners received and then most likely sold at auction. I'm pretty sure right now someone else is driving your former car around and Uber/Xchange/Fair got their money.
> 
> The original "contract" with Xchange Lease was that there was no contract to buy. You kept the car as long as you wanted and when you no longer wanted it, you returned the car to Uber/Xchange Lease and walked away. I still have my contract even though it's been years since I had that car, just because I don't trust those sneaky bastards.


I'd love to but my guess is the lead-paintchip chewing ****tards at Fair didn’t credit payments, either by ineptitude or fraud and then sold those "debts" to RPM as cash as they were shuttering Fair.

If anything RPM got scammed by Fair, which just proves anyone that does business with Uber gets ****ed like a Tijuana hooker when @ozzyoz7 goes on a Meheeco trip.


----------



## 122819

New2This said:


> I'd love to but my guess is the lead-paintchip chewing ****tards at Fair didn’t credit payments, either by ineptitude or fraud and then sold those "debts" to RPM as cash as they were shuttering Fair.
> 
> If anything RPM got scammed by Fair, which just proves anyone that does business with Uber gets ****ed like a Tijuana hooker when @ozzyoz7 goes on a Meheeco trip.


What is Meheeco mean? I am soon going to Indonesia. I made a quick $71 earlier in 1.5 hours in Uber so it was good dough and I am just now enjoying sex on the beach at the local pub. 

I made like some good dough with BB run too yesterday so if it keeps running up and gets me like $5k or more then yeah I am for sure flying to Indonesia. Most likely will fly out of LA as it is closer on that side of the Earth. 

Last time I was in Nairobi was with my Police Officer GF there and I made like $12k in 1 day from BB run back in January baby. 

I don't know what this whole RPM stuff you guys talking about are, but if ya'll getting scammed by rideshare then stop doing it and do investments and some other stuff ya'll.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517

Lissetti said:


> The original "contract" with Xchange Lease was that there was no contract to buy. You kept the car as long as you wanted and when you no longer wanted it, you returned the car to Uber/Xchange Lease and walked away. I still have my lease documents even though it's been years since I had that car, just because I don't trust those sneaky bastards.


I try to digitize all my documents, though lately I've been slipping. Hopefully I still have the Xchange lease from 4.5 years ago stored in a USB drive somewhere. I remember the lease said that if I terminate the lease early, they get to keep my $250 deposit. Nothing about me having to pay for the rest of the lease. Except in my case I was not even the one who terminated the lease, it was Xchange.

Just more and more f'd up the more I think about it. Definitely will look into reporting them.


----------



## Lissetti

New2This said:


> I'd love to but my guess is the lead-paintchip chewing ****tards at Fair didn’t credit payments, either by ineptitude or fraud and then sold those "debts" to RPM as cash as they were shuttering Fair.


Well good thing for me I also kept a copy of all my payments. So if that is the case, where one criminal enterprise screwed the other criminal enterprise, then I have no problem chumming the waters and bringing out my best Kettle Corn as I watch them turn on one another.













Watching my mail closely now....


----------



## Lissetti

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> I try to digitize all my documents, though lately I've been slipping. Hopefully I still have the Xchange lease from 4.5 years ago stored in a USB drive somewhere. I remember the lease said that if I terminate the lease early, they get to keep my $250 deposit. Nothing about me having to pay for the rest of the lease. Except in my case I was not even the one who terminated the lease, it was Xchange.
> 
> Just more and more f'd up the more I think about it. Definitely will look into reporting them.


That's exactly what my original documents said. Signed by me, the Xchange Lease employee and a witness signature from the Toyota dealership salesman. It states that there is no obligation by me to keep the car, and if at any time after 30 days i want to return it, submit in writing 2 weeks prior to taking the vehicle to an authorized return location, return the keys, and I am then fully released from the lease of that vehicle. It does say that I will not get my $250. back. It states that the leasee (me) will never have the ability to purchase the car from the legal owner (Uber.)

Also one gem that's on the original paperwork and all subsequent registration documents. It states that Uber is the legal owner of the vehicle. I was always only a registered owner.

Also one more thing. Since the lease agreement between Uber/Xchange Lease and the driver's was always internal, and not a single payment made by the driver was ever reported to any bank or credit bureaus, why are they running to the credit bureaus now reporting a debt that never existed? 🤔


----------



## Juggalo9er

Reply with a debt validation letter
Requesting an explanation of all charges


----------



## Null

Lissetti said:


> This is where you may have to contact an attorney and have them send them correspondence.
> 
> Yes, it may cost a little bit. I had to pay $600 but I was being threatened with $11k for that car. It was worth it to me. Also, they had to remove their report to the credit bureaus.
> 
> Also...I wonder if anyone has tried reporting this RPM to the credit bureaus or BBB for using fraud? I mean they can't collect for a car that the original owners received and then most likely sold at auction. I'm pretty sure right now someone else is driving your former car around and Uber/Xchange/Fair got their money.
> 
> The original "contract" with Xchange Lease was that there was no contract to buy. You kept the car as long as you wanted and when you no longer wanted it, you returned the car to Uber/Xchange Lease and walked away. I still have my lease documents even though it's been years since I had that car, just because I don't trust those sneaky bastards.


If you look at their letter (assuming yours is the same) the debt is actually held by Rock Creek Capital LLC. RPM is the debt collection agency that's attempting to collect the account on RCC's behalf. However, RPM's letter also makes mention of DNF Associates (another debt buyer) - I don't know what the relationship of DNF is to RPM and Rock Creek - It almost seems like they used a template letter but didn't properly populate all the variables - For example, "DNF associates" should have been Rock Creek Capital, LLC or something.

It's all very fraud-ey feeling - The fact that so many of us that had returned a car early to Fair - and fair clearly sold these as active debts - something is amiss. Perhaps Fair was the initial fraudster and it all flowed downstream from there.

I know my VIN was sold at auction. I had some free VIN-check reports with one of the companies and saw that it sold at an auction in Norcal to some dealer quite some time ago. It's mostly not material to our case, except that if they try to claim some damages of some kind the sale-value of the car is in our favor.


----------



## New2This

Null said:


> It almost seems like they used a template letter but didn't properly populate all the variables


Rohit's moonlighting 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Lissetti

Null said:


> If you look at their letter (assuming yours is the same) the debt is actually held by Rock Creek Capital LLC. RPM is the debt collection agency that's attempting to collect the account on RCC's behalf. However, RPM's letter also makes mention of DNF Associates (another debt buyer) - I don't know what the relationship of DNF is to RPM and Rock Creek - It almost seems like they used a template letter but didn't properly populate all the variables - For example, "DNF associates" should have been Rock Creek Capital, LLC or something.
> 
> It's all very fraud-ey feeling - The fact that so many of us that had returned a car early to Fair - and fair clearly sold these as active debts - something is amiss. Perhaps Fair was the initial fraudster and it all flowed downstream from there.
> 
> I know my VIN was sold at auction. I had some free VIN-check reports with one of the companies and saw that it sold at an auction in Norcal to some dealer quite some time ago. It's mostly not material to our case, except that if they try to claim some damages of some kind the sale-value of the car is in our favor.


At the time I posted that, I had not received any recent letter such as you all got, but a day latter that shit hit my mailbox. As I promised, I marched straight to a lawyer. As I said I saved all my original documents so it's on and poppin'. Yes, I definitely get a fraud vibe from this letter.

Also, my attorney has some advice for all of us pursuing litigation. Don’t post any case information/legal tactics on the internet, because surely this RPM/Rock Creek Capital company can Google their name and see where it pops up and whats being discussed.


----------



## New2This

Lissetti said:


> At the time I posted that, I had not received any letter such as you all got, but a day latter that shit hit my mailbox. As I promised, I marched straight to a lawyer. As I said I saved all my original documents so it's on and poppin'. Yes, I definitely get a fraud vibe from this letter.
> 
> Also, my attorney has some advice for all of us pursuing litigation. Don’t post any case information/legal tactics on the internet, because surely this RPM/Rock Creek Capital company can Google their name and see where it pops up and whats being discussed.


It's funny. I have yet to receive a letter from them. 

But I'll get confirmation when they get mine to them. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Lissetti

New2This said:


> It's funny. I have yet to receive a letter from them.
> 
> But I'll get confirmation when they get mine to them. 🤷‍♂️


It's a plain white envelope with a window and a bright pink letter showing through. It's very easy to dismiss it as a credit card offer or junk mail this time of year. Especially with Christmas coming up.

You only have 30 days to refute it or it becomes considered a legitimate debt. (According to them.)


----------



## Null

Doing some research the state of CA is imposing licensing requirements for Collection Agencies that goes into effect Jan 1 2022. RPM AND Rock Creek Capital may or may not be compliant with this - this could be one last hurrah to try and collect before licensing and statute of limitations expires. Under the law Both debt buyers and collections agencies must be licensed.









Debt Collection – Licensee | The Department of Financial Protection and Innovation







dfpi.ca.gov





It looks like it also imposes a fingerprint based background check for Collections/Debt companies - I'm not sure if this extends to owners or to all employees of debt collectors. However, I anticipate with how scummy the collection industry is in general, debts are going to be significantly more costly to get in California.

So far, it doesn't look like RPM/RCC have much leverage in this. Xchange is dead, Fair is Dead - I doubt any of us are going to get responses to our verification demand letters. As of next year they have to be licensed and the licensing process is expensive and time consuming.


----------



## Andrew Philip

So back in 2017-2018 I leased a car through Xchange Leasing (XCL TITLING TRUST) and I always paid the leasing fees on time. These leases were not like regular Leases and you can end it early and turn in the car at anytime. So, why is it that almost 3 years after I turned in the car, I get a letter from "Receivables Performance Management LLC" and it says I owe $4202? I always paid up to date so I don't know where this is coming from. I see other drivers also got similar letters. If you drove for Uber on Xchange Leasing, did you yourself also get this out of the blue collections letter from Receivables Performance Management LLC? I am officially freaking out.


----------



## Andrew Philip

Abe57 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I returned a leased Uber exchange car in 2019 and received a letter from a debt collector « RPM »alleging a 3000.00$ balance owed.
> I never missed a single payment.
> Any similar cases in the community ?
> Any advice appreciated in advance.


Me too I do not understand why and other people in this same thread are seeing the exact same thing. Not sure why


----------



## Andrew Philip

Null said:


> I read this thread earlier then happened to check my mailbox service. I have a letter from Southgate MI - Was this the same as yours?
> 
> I had an xchange lease that I returned early as well. It was maybe 2 months to the actual termination date. I REPEATEDLY asked for the final invoice statement to be mailed to me. It never came. I know my VIN was auctioned off at some dealer auction at some point.
> 
> This seems like some scummy debt collectors fabricating debts that don't exist, or perhaps Fair sold them debts that don't exist on the way out.
> 
> I don't have any entries on my credit report either. I doubt they could substantiate the debt if asked given that Fair is gone.


It’s interesting that a lot of us on exchange leasing or those of us that did it in the past or getting these debt collection letters.


Null said:


> If you look at their letter (assuming yours is the same) the debt is actually held by Rock Creek Capital LLC. RPM is the debt collection agency that's attempting to collect the account on RCC's behalf. However, RPM's letter also makes mention of DNF Associates (another debt buyer) - I don't know what the relationship of DNF is to RPM and Rock Creek - It almost seems like they used a template letter but didn't properly populate all the variables - For example, "DNF associates" should have been Rock Creek Capital, LLC or something.
> 
> It's all very fraud-ey feeling - The fact that so many of us that had returned a car early to Fair - and fair clearly sold these as active debts - something is amiss. Perhaps Fair was the initial fraudster and it all flowed downstream from there.
> 
> I know my VIN was sold at auction. I had some free VIN-check reports with one of the companies and saw that it sold at an auction in Norcal to some dealer quite some time ago. It's mostly not material to our case, except that if they try to claim some damages of some kind the sale-value of the car is in our favor.


did you get a letter from RPM as well? Did I did and man oh man am I worried. I turned in my car early the end the lease b he where is this extra $4k coming from? Oh I also never got any calls or mail from anyone in xchange saying I needed to pay them. Nothing.


----------



## Andrew Philip

Null said:


> Doing some research the state of CA is imposing licensing requirements for Collection Agencies that goes into effect Jan 1 2022. RPM AND Rock Creek Capital may or may not be compliant with this - this could be one last hurrah to try and collect before licensing and statute of limitations expires. Under the law Both debt buyers and collections agencies must be licensed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debt Collection – Licensee | The Department of Financial Protection and Innovation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dfpi.ca.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it also imposes a fingerprint based background check for Collections/Debt companies - I'm not sure if this extends to owners or to all employees of debt collectors. However, I anticipate with how scummy the collection industry is in general, debts are going to be significantly more costly to get in California.
> 
> So far, it doesn't look like RPM/RCC have much leverage in this. Xchange is dead, Fair is Dead - I doubt any of us are going to get responses to our verification demand letters. As of next year they have to be licensed and the licensing process is expensive and time consuming.


Does this mean I should not worry about this ? I got a collection letter from them too but I clearly was on time with my payments the moment I return the car back to xchange leasing. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Null

Andrew Philip said:


> Does this mean I should not worry about this ? I got a collection letter from them too but I clearly was on time with my payments the moment I return the car back to xchange leasing. Not sure what to do.


You absolutely need to respond by sending a dispute letter at a minimum.

Get on it soon. You only have 30 days from the time you get the letter.


----------



## Andrew Philip

Null said:


> You absolutely need to respond by sending a dispute letter at a minimum.
> 
> Get on it soon. You only have 30 days from the time you get the letter.


So basically just send them a letter that I’m disputing this? I don’t know how to approach it exactly. Also if I send them a letter won’t that ruin my credit? Or is my credit ruined only after the fact the debt is reported into the credit bureaus?


----------



## Null

Andrew Philip said:


> So basically just send them a letter that I’m disputing this? I don’t know how to approach it exactly. Also if I send them a letter won’t that ruin my credit?


Plenty of resources online. Google a bit.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517

I plan to report this fraudulent debt collector to every agency listed in the link below:









How to Report Debt Collectors Who Go Too Far


Debt collectors must follow the FDCPA when they are collecting a debt. Here is what to do when they break the law and violates your rights.




www.thebalance.com


----------



## New2This

Andrew Philip said:


> So basically just send them a letter that I’m disputing this? I don’t know how to approach it exactly. Also if I send them a letter won’t that ruin my credit? Or is my credit ruined only after the fact the debt is reported into the credit bureaus?


Find out exactly what dates they're claiming you didn't pay.

Go through your bank statements (if you paid with credit/debit card) for payments you made. I showed an example earlier in this thread.

Submit to them along with a letter telling them to kindly **** off.


----------



## LexusDude408

New2This said:


> Find out exactly what dates they're claiming you didn't pay.
> 
> Go through your bank statements (if you paid with credit/debit card) for payments you made. I showed an example earlier in this thread.
> 
> Submit to them along with a letter telling them to kindly **** off.


I just got that letter today, what the hell? Why are they going after everyone who turned in their car early? Also… I have actual documentation form Uber pay stubs and fair proving I paid on time all the time. Filled out a dispute letter and sent today. I don’t know if they could go after us because the debt collection company itself has to have the original contract from the original creditor (Xchange leasing). Now that they are gone, where are they gonna pull these records? I spoke to a specialist about it and she said just to dispute it that’s the easiest thing to do.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

LexusDude408 said:


> I just got that letter today, what the hell? Why are they going after everyone who turned in their car early? Also… I have actual documentation form Uber pay stubs and fair proving I paid on time all the time. Filled out a dispute letter and sent today. I don’t know if they could go after us because the debt collection company itself has to have the original contract from the original creditor (Xchange leasing). Now that they are gone, where are they gonna pull these records? I spoke to a specialist about it and she said just to dispute it that’s the easiest thing to do.


Sounds like a shakedown to me. It costs them almost nothing to send out these letters. Some small percentage will pay. Bam, nice profit. Drop all the folks who contested it. Possibly file against everyone else knowing 2 things. If they file for a judgement against you, a decent percentage of folks won't respond yielding a default judgements they can collect on. For the folks who do show up in court, they have to bring up the defense of demanding to see the original contract and proof of debt. If you do, it just gets dropped, there's no penalty for them. So bottom line, it's a profitable game to play with little downside for them.


----------



## LexusDude408

Disgusted Driver said:


> Sounds like a shakedown to me. It costs them almost nothing to send out these letters. Some small percentage will pay. Bam, nice profit. Drop all the folks who contested it. Possibly file against everyone else knowing 2 things. If they file for a judgement against you, a decent percentage of folks won't respond yielding a default judgements they can collect on. For the folks who do show up in court, they have to bring up the defense of demanding to see the original contract and proof of debt. If you do, it just gets dropped, there's no penalty for them. So bottom line, it's a profitable game to play with little downside for them.


I spoke to someone about this, someone who deals with rebuilding credit and dealing with Debt collectors, and she said it could be this is a last hurrah to collect any money. Did your letter say that Xchange leasing is the original creditor? Then it went to like Rock Creek LLC, and now to RPM ? On the letter it says “Dear Customer” instead of my name. Also if I was truly in debt , wouldn’t Rock Creek LLC have reported to the credit bureaus before ? As of today there’s nothing on my credit reports with this alleged debt. Maybe RPM is trying to collect before the statue of limitations here in California. You also sent a dispute ? Yeah cuz I surely paid on time I don’t see how the hell I can owe thousands.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Abe57 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I returned a leased Uber exchange car in 2019 and received a letter from a debt collector « RPM »alleging a 3000.00$ balance owed.
> I never missed a single payment.
> Any similar cases in the community ?
> Any advice appreciated in advance.


I turned in an Xchange car a few months after getting it. The dealer said that I had to call Xchange to say that I had returned the vehicle and to have my account closed. So I called Xchange from outside the dealership and told them. "No problem, I've updated you in our system as you having returned the car", said the rep.

However, Xchange was operationally related to Uber, and therefore I knew that the risk of incompetence from Xchange was very high. So I immediately phoned Xchange back to check that my records had been updated, and the next rep said, "No, there is no record of you having returned the vehicle. Our system shows that you still have it". So I had this rep update their records to show that the car had been returned.

I then phoned back three more times in order to ask three different reps to check the system to see that it had been updated correctly by the second rep, which fortunately it had.

Lots of legwork, to be sure, but necessary given that anything related to Uber will be, by definition, operationally incompetent.

Maybe the same thing happened to you, with the Exchange records never being updated.


----------



## Null

Has anyone got calls from the collection agency?

I'm getting an increase in random callers since this started. I'm trying to figure out if they're still calling me despite having received notice of my dispute and requiring that they only contact me via mail.

Naturally, I don't answer unknown numbers, but I might start if I can peg them with $1000 FDCPA violations. 😂


----------



## New2This

Null said:


> Has anyone got calls from the collection agency?
> 
> I'm getting an increase in random callers since this started. I'm trying to figure out if they're still calling me despite having received notice of my dispute and requiring that they only contact me via mail.
> 
> Naturally, I don't answer unknown numbers, but I might start if I can peg them with $1000 FDCPA violations. 😂


My caller ID shows RPM as the name.


----------



## Null

New2This said:


> My caller ID shows RPM as the name.


Did they get your dispute and did you require them to only contact you via mail?

If so $1k per call. Just saying.


----------



## New2This

Null said:


> Did they get your dispute and did you require them to only contact you via mail?
> 
> If so $1k per call. Just saying.


Yes and yes.

I'd LOVE to soak them for $1K/call.


----------



## bobby747

I payed always on time got 1 phone call saying i.owe money . Followed by laughing joking on phone. Fair would not take my lease back due to covid. That's thier headache. I got great credit. It's a scam to try to get what they can.
Make no mistakes they will ruin your credit.
I fired off a letter from my lawyer. They say I owe $1500. I owe jack shit. I had to keep my car insured 38 months of a 36 month lease to protect it. They owe me.


----------



## Null

New2This said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> I'd LOVE to soak them for $1K/call.


What numbers did you get that were labelled RPM?

I'm not subscribed to CNAM dips so I don't get those labelled automatically.


----------



## New2This

Null said:


> What numbers did you get that were labelled RPM?
> 
> I'm not subscribed to CNAM dips so I don't get those labelled automatically.












T-Mobile Caller ID lists a lot of names of unknown numbers.


----------



## Null

New2This said:


> View attachment 624352
> 
> 
> T-Mobile Caller ID lists a lot of names of unknown numbers.


Well lookie here. I got 7 missed calls from that number. One of them the day after they signed my return receipt of my dispute letter.

Going after them for $1k (at least).


----------



## New2This

Null said:


> Well lookie here. I got 7 missed calls from that number. One of them the day after they signed my return receipt of my dispute letter.
> 
> Going after them for $1k (at least).


Do I get 10%?


----------



## Andrew Philip

Do you guys think they can ruin our credit any moment now? I check all three major credit bureaus and nothing, and hopefully it’ll remain that way. If they do report it, so much for planning to refinance the car. This whole situation pisses me off. A larger part of me believes that they just want to get some of us to admit to the debt and pay even part of what they claim we owe. They’re after our money but probably can’t report to the credit bureaus because they don’t have the original documentation from Xchange lease, which went out of business. Once these agencies have us admit on the phone we owe this debt, or we even pay 1 dollar of it, it restarts the old debts even if it’s beyond the statute of limitations. OH… and yesterday I send a letter disputing the debt. I really hope this doesn’t end up haunting us for years and prevent us from getting another car loan for when we need a new car down the line.


----------



## New2This

Andrew Philip said:


> Once these agencies have us admit on the phone


I doubt they'd use my recordingd since I unleashed my.inner Samuel L Jackson on them. 

Not personally at the representative but saying I wasn't ****ing paying for a ****ing car that I already made every ****ing payment on.

Use that in your training. 🖕🖕🖕🖕


----------



## Andrew Philip

New2This said:


> I doubt they'd use my recordingd since I unleashed my.inner Samuel L Jackson on them.
> 
> Not personally at the representative but saying I wasn't ****ing paying for a ****ing car that I already made every ****ing payment on.
> 
> Use that in your training. 🖕🖕🖕🖕


Awesome! I’m also wonder because I did this when I had the car… I kept proof of all the on-time payments. When it became fair, and you had to pay them manually versus having xchange leasing fees taken out of the Uber earning every week… yup I kept All those records. I have bank statements to prove it and also did a VIN lookup of the car to prove it was sold in September 2018. I had returned it to Fair in August 2018. Records, maybe it’s good I kept highly detailed records. I even highlighted the Fair transactions with a highlighter.


----------



## Null

I sent a CFPB complaint - I'm also using it as a demand letter. It allowed me to CC Fair (still a registered active business) - hopefully it makes it across the attorney Marc Bonanni's desk (still listed a legal counsel for Fair).

Fair definitely did some shenanigans on their accounting that resulted in our accounts being sold to Rock Creek. It smells bad.


----------



## Andrew Philip

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> I try to digitize all my documents, though lately I've been slipping. Hopefully I still have the Xchange lease from 4.5 years ago stored in a USB drive somewhere. I remember the lease said that if I terminate the lease early, they get to keep my $250 deposit. Nothing about me having to pay for the rest of the lease. Except in my case I was not even the one who terminated the lease, it was Xchange.
> 
> Just more and more f'd up the more I think about it. Definitely will look into reporting them.


Maybe this can help?


----------



## Null

Has anyone else documented calls from RPM? I want to see what numbers they're using and how often.


----------



## LexusDude408

Null said:


> Has anyone else documented calls from RPM? I want to see what numbers they're using and how often.



Today they called me twice from their 877 number. I know they are a third party debt collector working for Rock Creek Capital. I’m still wondering what damage my credit report will have but it seems odd that there’s no delinquent reports on my credit report from rock creek capital. Is this some desperate attempt for RPM to get money from the ones that fall quick to fear tactics?


----------



## Null

LexusDude408 said:


> Today they called me twice from their 877 number. I know they are a third party debt collector working for Rock Creek Capital. I’m still wondering what damage my credit report will have but it seems odd that there’s no delinquent reports on my credit report from rock creek capital. Is this some desperate attempt for RPM to get money from the ones that fall quick to fear tactics?


Send your dispute letter? If so, they're supposed to have stopped calling you.


----------



## LexusDude408

Null said:


> Send your dispute letter? If so, they're supposed to have stopped calling you.


Yes sent it out to dispute the debt and prove it , and they called me once today. Sent it via certified mail. You know what ? I don’t owe these people thousands because I payed FAIR on time with the proof I did so. I even looked up the Vin of my old car and it says it was sold September 2018. I gave the Car back to Fair in August 2018. What on earth can these thousands be? I think you and anyone here who wants to all come together to fight this should all unite. We don’t owe them this money and if you have proof you paid on time it should be enough to get out of this.


----------



## Null

LexusDude408 said:


> Yes sent it out to dispute the debt and prove it , and they called me once today. Sent it via certified mail. You know what ? I don’t owe these people thousands because I payed FAIR on time with the proof I did so. I even looked up the Vin of my old car and it says it was sold September 2018. I gave the Car back to Fair in August 2018. What on earth can these thousands be? I think you and anyone here who wants to all come together to fight this should all unite. We don’t owe them this money and if you have proof you paid on time it should be enough to get out of this.


If they called you after they got your dispute get your $1k from them.


----------



## Rono

Abe57 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I returned a leased Uber exchange car in 2019 and received a letter from a debt collector « RPM »alleging a 3000.00$ balance owed.
> I never missed a single payment.
> Any similar cases in the community ?
> Any advice appreciated in advance.


Me too. RPM sent me a bill for $4300 a week ago. I returned the car over 3 years ago. It was no return early penalty and unlimited miles. They sent a letter offering money to return early, I did and got the $50. They kept the $200 deposit for early return stipulation on the contract. How is that a no penalty early return.
I called a lawyer after telling off the person at RPM.


----------



## Null

Rono said:


> Me too. RPM sent me a bill for $4300 a week ago. I returned the car over 3 years ago. It was no return early penalty and unlimited miles. They sent a letter offering money to return early, I did and got the $50. They kept the $200 deposit for early return stipulation on the contract. How is that a no penalty early return.
> I called a lawyer after telling off the person at RPM.


Get the dispute out ASAP. Start billing them for every single time they violate the law.


----------



## LexusDude408

Has anyone actually got a letter back from RPM YET? Some of us got these dreadful letters earlier than others so I’m asking those who submitted their dispute letters weeks ago or sometime in October. I know someone on Reddit did and this is what it broke down to: fees and the ending of the lease early. It’s all bull crap because I was never told by Fair that there’s a penalty for this. Original Xchange leasing contract said we can end early but we just won’t get that $250 deductible back. It’s odd. All our credit scores are going to take a hit now. Anyone see any changes on their experian scores yet? I sent a snapshot of what I saw on Yelp:


----------



## Null

LexusDude408 said:


> Has anyone actually got a letter back from RPM YET? I know someone on Reddit did and this is what it broke down to: fees and the ending of the lease early. It’s all bull crap because I was never told by Fair that there’s a penalty for this. Original Xchange leasing contract said we can end early but we just won’t get that $250 deductible back. It’s odd. All our credit scores are going to take a hit now. Anyone see any changes on their experian scores yet? I sent a snapshot of what I saw on Yelp:
> View attachment 626520


I have a letter from RPM that's at my mail service that I haven't picked up yet.

It looks like they're trying to play hard ball. Fine with me.


----------



## LexusDude408

Null said:


> I have a letter from RPM that's at my mail service that I haven't picked up yet.
> 
> It looks like they're trying to play hard ball. Fine with me.


I might resort contacting a lawyer then, someone who does it for free because there are a couple of those like Lemberg Law and so on. Let This group know what your letter says when you get it. This way we all know what to expect.


----------



## Null

LexusDude408 said:


> I might resort contacting a lawyer then, someone who does it for free because there are a couple of those like Lemberg Law and so on. Let This group know what your letter says when you get it. This way we all know what to expect.


The screenshot you quoted it doesn't imply that they sent a verification letter, but rather asked on the phone about various details - To which I believe RPM is right stating that they don't have to supply them if asked verbally.

There's really -0- point in contacting them via phone.


----------



## Andrew Philip

No one posted on here for a while. So I wonder if we truly do need to pay this RPM thing because it seems like it may not go away easily? Do we just accept that our credit reports will be crap for the next 7 years now? Or do we fight it somehow? I know as long as it does end up in collections we may get sued for it. I haven’t seen any negative marks on my credit report yet but maybe after the 30 day mark of when they sent out the letter… a huge thousands of dollars ugly report will ruin my credit and insure I won’t get any kind of new loans for the next 7 years. On a plus note they haven’t called me for a while but it could be because they got my dispute letter. After the 30 day mark maybe the calls will flood in.


----------



## Null

Andrew Philip said:


> No one posted on here for a while. So I wonder if we truly do need to pay this RPM thing because it seems like it may not go away easily? Do we just accept that our credit reports will be crap for the next 7 years now? Or do we fight it somehow? I know as long as it does end up in collections we may get sued for it. I haven’t seen any negative marks on my credit report yet but maybe after the 30 day mark of when they sent out the letter… a huge thousands of dollars ugly report will ruin my credit and insure I won’t get any kind of new loaned for the next 7 years. On a plus note they haven’t called me for a while but it could be because they got my dispute letter. After the 30 day mark maybe the calls will flood in.


You're concerned about nothing. This fear is going to make you irrational and have less power. 

If they sue you, so what? All of us can bring a copy of the contract, and we all have records of payments made. It's unlikely RPM has access to any of the records from Xchange or Fair. We have more knowledge and power than they do to contest any amount they allege. 

They aren't likely to report anything to the bureaus since doing so would unleash a metric shit storm of trouble.

RCC and RPM are trying to collect on debts they likely know full well aren't valid.

If they go full ****** they're more than welcome to. I'm more than happy to take them for enough to be worth my while.


----------



## Andrew Philip

Null said:


> You're concerned about nothing. This fear is going to make you irrational and have less power.
> 
> If they sue you, so what? All of us can bring a copy of the contract, and we all have records of payments made. It's unlikely RPM has access to any of the records from Xchange or Fair. We have more knowledge and power than they do to contest any amount they allege.
> 
> They aren't likely to report anything to the bureaus since doing so would unleash a metric shit storm of trouble.
> 
> RCC and RPM are trying to collect on debts they likely know full well aren't valid.
> 
> If they go full **** they're more than welcome to. I'm more than happy to take them for enough to be worth my while.


A friend of mine who did xchange leasing actually paid the 2k they asked and now it shows up on his credit reports. As for folks like you and me and many others who sent dispute letters, nothing reported to the bureaus. So you do have a point now that I step back and look at it. My friend that paid it did that to himself as paying it put the delinquent record automatically on his credit history. Paying just one dollar will be enough to push that record on to you. You seem to have some good advice as I worry a lot. You’ll provide info and guidance here and I’ll listen.


----------



## New2This

Andrew Philip said:


> A friend of mine who did xchange leasing actually paid the 2k they asked and now it shows up on his credit reports. As for folks like you and me and many others who sent dispute letters, nothing reported to the bureaus. So you do have a point now that I step back and look at it. My friend that paid it did that to himself as paying it put the delinquent record automatically on his credit history. Paying just one dollar will be enough to push that record on to you. You seem to have some good advice as I worry a lot. You’ll provide info and guidance here and I’ll listen.


RPM jism satchel agent tried getting me to agree to pay $100 as a step towards keeping it off my credit.

I asked him if he thought I was ****ing stupid because I know that if I pay a dime it validates the debt.

I told him he'll get a letter from my attorney.


----------



## Null

Andrew Philip said:


> A friend of mine who did xchange leasing actually paid the 2k they asked and now it shows up on his credit reports. As for folks like you and me and many others who sent dispute letters, nothing reported to the bureaus. So you do have a point now that I step back and look at it. My friend that paid it did that to himself as paying it put the delinquent record automatically on his credit history. Paying just one dollar will be enough to push that record on to you. You seem to have some good advice as I worry a lot. You’ll provide info and guidance here and I’ll listen.


See? Your friend got scared and made himself a damn fool. Now his credit is worse and he's out the money. Worst yet he probably didn't owe jack shit in reality.

"A fool and his money are soon parted" don't join him.


----------



## ubergrrldc

I have also received calls and a letter from RPM/Rock Creek Capital, LLC. This is awful Uber/Xchange is doing this to drivers years after the fact.

I'm outside my 30 days, can it still be disputed?


----------



## LexusDude408

ubergrrldc said:


> I have also received calls and a letter from RPM/Rock Creek Capital, LLC. This is awful Uber/Xchange is doing this to drivers years after the fact.
> 
> I'm outside my 30 days, can it still be disputed?


Are you seeing anything in your credit report as a collection? Because many of us here believe they can’t do that and they’re just after this debt and will play into those scared enough to pay. Ask one of the dudes here he’s very good. His name is Null and he’s already provided a lot of info here. He may have good insight on the past 30 days thing.


----------



## Null

LexusDude408 said:


> Are you seeing anything in your credit report as a collection? Because many of us here believe they can’t do that and they’re just after this debt and will play into those scared enough to pay. Ask one of the dudes here he’s very good. His name is Null and he’s already provided a lot of info here. He may have good insight on the past 30 days thing.


Past 30 days they aren't required by the FDCPA to respond to verification. You lose a bit of leverage by not responding in 30 days, but it doesn't make the debt suddenly valid that otherwise isn't. 

I'd send the dispute and ask for verification anyway. They're still required to post that the debt is disputed if they report it to the credit bureaus. It also gives you an opportunity to control how they contact you (phone, mail, email only, etc. - Or not at all) so you can stop the communication flood. I'd give them a mailing address only vs a complete cease and desist.

Even though they aren't required to respond to verification requests after the 30 days - it still looks good on your part if you're sued that you tried to research the issue - and the collection agency didn't work with you towards a resolution. Also that you left open a communication channel. You want to plan for the long game, worst case scenario which is they try to use a suit to intimidate you. You want to keep everything in check and make them look like the bad guy, suing people for unverifiable amounts, aggressive collection, baseless suits, etc.


----------



## Null

RPM Responded to my dispute and just said they'd go to Rock Creek and get information, and relay it....

Probably the last I'll ever hear from them. Except I still want my $1k from them. =D


----------



## Lissetti

I haven't heard a peep from RPM since their first demand letter. The key thing is I got an attorney involved. 🧐


----------



## LexusDude408

Lissetti said:


> I haven't heard a peep from RPM since their first demand letter. The key thing is I got an attorney involved. 🧐


Which lawyer you use? I need to find one but I can’t get anywhere with anyone. It’s a dead end for me.


----------



## Lissetti

LexusDude408 said:


> Which lawyer you use? I need to find one but I can’t get anywhere with anyone. It’s a dead end for me.


I'll PM you. He's watching this thread


----------



## LexusDude408

Lissetti said:


> I'll PM you. He's watching this thread


Yeah because I tried like a couple like Lemberg Law and another here in California. Straigh up Denied me because they said they do “consumer law only” then hung up and basically I felt like that can care less about me. I need to get in touch with this lawyer of yours. Maybe I’ll send you a personal message with that number ?


----------



## Lissetti

LexusDude408 said:


> Yeah because I tried like a couple like Lemberg Law and another here in California. Straigh up Denied me because they said they do “consumer law only” then hung up and basically I felt like that can care less about me. I need to get in touch with this lawyer of yours. Maybe I’ll send you a personal message with that number ?


PM sent. 

I think you should contact my attorney and send him the info. He will ask that you contact him anyway if I contact him for you. But he is watching this thread to see how this RPM is operating nationwide vs just a Seattle thing.


----------



## LexusDude408

Lissetti said:


> PM sent.
> 
> I think you should contact my attorney and send him the info. He will ask that you contact him anyway if I contact him for you. But he is watching this thread to see how this RPM is operating nationwide vs just a Seattle thing.


Wow this attorney is actually on this thread ? Okay so he sees multiple people are seeing this issue. I sent him a message but it says one business day to reply. Some of us are i California though and not in Washington state. Not sure if this plays into whether or not he can help us. If the lawyer is reading this now I will tell him: Hi! So many of us who drove for Xchange leasing are seeing these mysterious debts that make no sense whatsoever. You may have a large case on your hands actually, as it affects multiple people.


----------



## New2This

FWIW I was in Virginia at the time.

Is there anything on Reddit?


----------



## Lissetti

LexusDude408 said:


> Wow this attorney is actually on this thread ? Okay so he sees multiple people are seeing this issue. I sent him a message but it says one business day to reply. Some of us are i California though and not in Washington state. Not sure if this plays into whether or not he can help us. If the lawyer is reading this now I will tell him: Hi! So many of us who drove for Xchange leasing are seeing these mysterious debts that make no sense whatsoever. You may have a large case on your hands actually, as it affects multiple people.


I'll text him your post


----------



## LexusDude408

New2This said:


> FWIW I was in Virginia at the time.
> 
> Is there anything on Reddit?


Also tell this lawyer there is a topic of this on Reddit too. Here is the link…. More proof Uber dropped the ball big time:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/qksyot


----------



## New2This

LexusDude408 said:


> More proof Uber dropped the ball big time


Read my signature line. It's wasn't dropping the ball.

Dara found a way to get a few dollars and **** drivers by selling bogus junk debts.

**** your mother Dara. 🖕🖕🖕🖕


----------



## Andrew Philip

All of these so called lawyers that say they will work with us for free and have a cash settlement all only do consumer law (credit card debt, utilities, and so on). So I guess we are all alone because finding a lawyer that deals with businesses (in this case Xchange Lease and Fair) will be difficult to find. Unless we get lucky I’m hopeful. On a positive note: RPM hasn’t called me at all even if they responded to my validation request. It’s a letter that basically says what I supposedly owe but no other details beyond that.


----------



## Andrew Philip

I want to share some glimmer of hope. A very good poster on here and someone I speak to on Reddit has probably found a solution to this issue. He is working but I know he will share what he did for those who are still worried about this. Below is a copy to fair’s response to him. Not sure how he did it as I said but I know he wants to help us out. Below is a snapshot of what a resolution would look like. There is hope. Hang in there


----------



## LexusDude408

Andrew Philip said:


> I want to share some glimmer of hope. A very good poster on here and someone I speak to on Reddit has probably found a solution to this issue. He is working but I know he will share what he did for those who are still worried about this. Below is a copy to fair’s response to him. Not sure how he did it as I said but I know he wants to help us out. Below is a snapshot of what a resolution would look like. There is hope. Hang in there


THIS IS IT!!! It means that there was in fact an error somehow. Someone I’m talking to here also has his lawyer observing this. Lissetti. If you show this to your lawyer and he sees that , it only validates the very fact the there was indeed an error. Is your lawyer only working on the behalf of yourself or on everyone who has this RPM issue with Rock Creek Capital. We aren’t responsible for this debt. It says it right there at the bottom “Rock Creek has informed Fair that it closed the account which will also cease collection activity”


----------



## Null

I sent Andrew the screenshot.

I did a CFPB complaint and named RPM as the primary and Fair Acquisition LLC as the secondary. 

Complaint was primarily to report RPM for violating the FDCPA, but also accused Fair of fraud and accounting negligence, having not properly closed the account in accordance with the contract, and selling it to a debt buyer. 

Fair still exists as a legal entity. I'm just guessing that my complaint made it it across the desk of Marc Bonnani, counsel for Fair. I'm not sure who else there would still be responding to complaints on behalf of Fair.

Regardless. It appears Fair contacted Rock Creek on my behalf and either decided that my complaint had merit, or that I'm too big of a pain to bother.

However, I'm still slightly concerned that 'closed' on Rock Creek's behalf might still mean 'sold to someone else' to kick the can down the road later. 

It's over for now it seems. 

I can't imagine how many accounts are in RCCs portfolio that are as suspect as ours.

I know of one other driver who fully paid for the lease on Fair, and paid the value to purchase it after lease term. Got his title and all, and no collections from RPM. So, it definitely seems like Fair simply didn't close accounts it should have.


----------



## Lissetti

LexusDude408 said:


> THIS IS IT!!! It means that there was in fact an error somehow. Someone I’m talking to here also has his lawyer observing this. Lissetti. If you show this to your lawyer and he sees that , it only validates the very fact the there was indeed an error. Is your lawyer only working on the behalf of yourself or on everyone who has this RPM issue with Rock Creek Capital. We aren’t responsible for this debt. It says it right there at the bottom “Rock Creek has informed Fair that it closed the account which will also cease collection activity”


My attorney is handling all communication with them but one step further is I want to make sure I don't have to go through this every few years when *another* collection company buys up all these old Xchange Lease accounts.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517

RPM responded to my demand letter, and as I expected they simply repeated the stuff they said in their original collection letter, except this time they itemized the total alleged amount into the subcategories of "contract deficiency", "rent past due", "sales expense", and "lease termination charge". They don't specify how and when the alleged debt was created, even though I requested this info in my demand letter. They say the "original creditor" is Rock Creek, and I've never had any dealings with Rock Creek, and Rock Creek was not even mentioned in their original collection letter. There is now no mention of Xchange Leasing in the response letter. They claim this response letter satisfies 15 USC 1692g.


----------



## Null

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> RPM responded to my demand letter, and as I expected they simply repeated the stuff they said in their original collection letter, except this time they itemized the total alleged amount into the subcategories of "contract deficiency", "rent past due", "sales expense", and "lease termination charge". They don't specify how and when the alleged debt was created, even though I requested this info in my demand letter. They say the "original creditor" is Rock Creek, and I've never had any dealings with Rock Creek, and Rock Creek was not even mentioned in their original collection letter. There is now no mention of Xchange Leasing in the response letter. They claim this response letter satisfies 15 USC 1692g.


It appears several of you are getting actual responses to your debt verification letters. I only got a letter that 'they're looking into it.' However, I asked for a LOT more information and explicitly mentioned that I was disputing the debt, and also mentioned how Fair screwed up. Chronologically - I don't know if Fair's counsel reached out to Rock Creek before RPM got to processing my dispute.

Asking for verification and disputing the debt are different things. My feeling is everyone in this thread needs to DISPUTE this debt.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517

Null said:


> It appears several of you are getting actual responses to your debt verification letters. I only got a letter that 'they're looking into it.' However, I asked for a LOT more information and explicitly mentioned that I was disputing the debt, and also mentioned how Fair screwed up. Chronologically - I don't know if Fair's counsel reached out to Rock Creek before RPM got to processing my dispute.
> 
> Asking for verification and disputing the debt are different things. My feeling is everyone in this thread needs to DISPUTE this debt.


The original RPM letter didn't mention Fair, so neither did I in my demand letter. I also don't have any evidence that Fair did anything wrong, so I didn't make any allegations regarding Fair. Yes, I explicitly disputed the existence and validity of the alleged debt.


----------



## Null

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> The original RPM letter didn't mention Fair, so neither did I in my demand letter. I also don't have any evidence that Fair did anything wrong, so I didn't make any allegations regarding Fair. Yes, I explicitly disputed the existence and validity of the alleged debt.


There's plenty of evidence against fair. They're the ones who sold the accounts. How is it exactly possible that all of us have gotten these collections but have never heard anything directly from Fair about a balance due. Fair should have closed the accounts in accordance with the contract and they didn't and instead decided to sell the accounts.

Fair admitted to selling the accounts to Rock Creek. They shouldn't have done that.


----------



## LexusDude408

Null said:


> There's plenty of evidence against fair. They're the ones who sold the accounts. How is it exactly possible that all of us have gotten these collections but have never heard anything directly from Fair about a balance due. Fair should have closed the accounts in accordance with the contract and they didn't and instead decided to sell the accounts.
> 
> Fair admitted to selling the accounts to Rock Creek. They shouldn't have done that.


Null was able to be free from this mess by filling out a complaint on the CFPB. He replied here on this post about it and how he did so. So thank you Null. Be as clear as possible. I literally just filed a complaint on the CFPB just now. I also sent a complaint on the BBB (Better Business Bureau) to Fair Acquisition, LLC. Be as clear and detailed as possible there too. I will also reach out to my attorney general here in California to complain on there too. Is that overkill now?


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517

Null said:


> There's plenty of evidence against fair. They're the ones who sold the accounts. How is it exactly possible that all of us have gotten these collections but have never heard anything directly from Fair about a balance due. Fair should have closed the accounts in accordance with the contract and they didn't and instead decided to sell the accounts.
> 
> Fair admitted to selling the accounts to Rock Creek. They shouldn't have done that.


What exactly is the relationship between XChange and Fair? My lease was with XChange. After XChange terminated my lease early, I rented (not lease) a car from Fair. Fair never once mentioned they had any affiliation with XChange or tried to collect from me on the lease.

This is all very confusing


----------



## Andrew Philip

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> What exactly is the relationship between XChange and Fair? My lease was with XChange. After XChange terminated my lease early, I rented (not lease) a car from Fair. Fair never once mentioned they had any affiliation with XChange or tried to collect from me on the lease.
> 
> This is all very confusing


Xchange Leasing was the company we started out with when we leased. Fair bought the contracts and portfolios to our Xchange Leases in early 2018 and that’s where they messed up. So, Fair is fully to blame not xchange leasing. This is how Fair plays the huge culprit in our thousands of dollars in debts that are not ours but an error in some sort of accounting or contract breach.


----------



## Lorrielp

Abe57 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I returned a leased Uber exchange car in 2019 and received a letter from a debt collector « RPM »alleging a 3000.00$ balance owed.
> I never missed a single payment.
> Any similar cases in the community ?
> Any advice appreciated in advance.


I've been getting calls from RPM as well I turn my car in in good standing and they were even telling me they would give me $500 if I would return it early I never missed a payment I always pay my bills and now out of the blue they're calling to collect I don't get it


----------



## New2This

Lorrielp said:


> I've been getting calls from RPM as well I turn my car in in good standing and they were even telling me they would give me $500 if I would return it early I never missed a payment I always pay my bills and now out of the blue they're calling to collect I don't get it


Read this thread from the beginning. 

Pay attention to steps for disputing the debt.


----------



## Andrew Philip

Lorrielp said:


> I've been getting calls from RPM as well I turn my car in in good standing and they were even telling me they would give me $500 if I would return it early I never missed a payment I always pay my bills and now out of the blue they're calling to collect I don't get it


They stopped calling me after I send out a dispute letter. Haven’t had a call from RPM for more than 3 weeks now. Send dispute letter is step one. Then at the same send a complaint to the CFPB about this issue. Also go to BBB and file a complaint against Fair Acquisitions LLC. I think one of the viewers here has a lawyer following this issue closely too.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

I'm so glad that uber had per mile rates in the gutter before Fair came to town and it never made any sense....

wait...

I'm so glad I saw fair as a landmine and never jumped on it.



The reality is that they tried and failed to get on the same business model that taxis have been doing for decades. $100s a week for a rental car to use as a taxi.

The problem is that they never really understood the fundamentals.


Rent a car for 100s a week, expect a lot of turnover, and collect cash up front. Then put yourself into an impossible to be burned cash up front model renting POS cars.


They tried to make proper leases out of it. The reality is that the demand for these services will largely be those with poor and no credit who you can never bleed for anything in court, so taking them to court is just an effort in futility.

I mean what's a civil judgement mean to someone who lives in a cheap motel and pays week to week in cash?

That's the real market for week to week taxi rentals.


You know what a week to week rental on a taxi costs at the company I drive for?

Well I pay $300 per week for 2 DAYS of rental so you can probably guess.


----------



## Null

Anyone get any further along with getting RPM to suck it?

It's over for me, but I want to see how they're handling things with the rest of you.


----------



## New2This

Null said:


> Anyone get any further along with getting RPM to suck it?
> 
> It's over for me, but I want to see how they're handling things with the rest of you.


Nothing since they received my lawyer's letter.

I'm still gonna do the CFPB just as a 🖕🖕🖕🖕 to them.


----------



## Null

New2This said:


> Nothing since they received my lawyer's letter.
> 
> I'm still gonna do the CFPB just as a 🖕🖕🖕🖕 to them.


How's your attorney getting paid anyway?


----------



## New2This

Null said:


> How's your attorney getting paid anyway?


Very well. 😃


----------



## Null

New2This said:


> Very well. 😃


I'm sure, but is the fee charged directly to you or how?


----------



## New2This

Null said:


> I'm sure, but is the fee charged directly to you or how?


Nope.

Legal services plan. 

I pay $40/month. It covers personal and business issues. 

It's paid for itself many times over.


----------



## LexusDude408

Null said:


> Anyone get any further along with getting RPM to suck it?
> 
> It's over for me, but I want to see how they're handling things with the rest of you.


I never got a response from my CFPB and that was like 12 days ago or so. I will say that I have gotten no calls at all from RPM for weeks after they confirmed my dispute. Maybe they can’t get rock creek capital to confirm it’s my debt you think? Then that’s it it’s over for me too then. Can’t confirm the debt and contract from Rock Creek then they can’t do anything.


----------



## Null

LexusDude408 said:


> I never got a response from my CFPB and that was like 12 days ago or so. I will say that I have gotten no calls at all from RPM for weeks after they confirmed my dispute. Maybe they can’t get rock creek capital to confirm it’s my debt you think? Then that’s it it’s over for me too then. Can’t confirm the debt and contract from Rock Creek then they can’t do anything.


RPM responded after 15 days for me, the latest to be considered timely.


----------



## LexusDude408

Null said:


> RPM responded after 15 days for me, the latest to be considered timely.


Maybe there’s a right way to fill out the form on CFPB. I did try my best. I listed RPM as the collector as they themselves are the debt collector, and then i said that the creditor of which the debt is coming from is Rock Creek Capital LLC (just as listed in the dunning letter). Then I provided the best explanation I can about always being on time on payments, and Xchange leasing messing up the contract perhaps and so on and so on. Hopefully just having a submitted complaint against RMP is good enough. I also contacted a lawyer one of the viewers here suggested. I think I am overdoing it now but I worry about my money.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517

I noticed while I was filling out my CFPB complaint that the name "Receivables Performance Management LLC" was already prefilled in a dropdown list as I was typing out the name. This probably means RPM has been reported by many people (good news for us). On the other hand, Rock Creek did not appear in the dropdown. I made sure a copy of the complaint was forwarded to Rock Creek. I got a confirmation from CFPB saying the complaint has been forwarded to RPM and Rock Creek and CFPB is waiting for their response.


----------



## Andrew Philip

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> I noticed while I was filling out my CFPB complaint that the name "Receivables Performance Management LLC" was already prefilled in a dropdown list as I was typing out the name. This probably means RPM has been reported by many people (good news for us). On the other hand, Rock Creek did not appear in the dropdown. I made sure a copy of the complaint was forwarded to Rock Creek. I got a confirmation from CFPB saying the complaint has been forwarded to RPM and Rock Creek and CFPB is waiting for their response.


Yes Rock Creek Capital LLC I had to type that in it wasn’t auto populated. **** these RPM cocksuckers. I reported to the CFPB like 11 days ago. So maybe soon I’ll hear back. And yeah I also got a letter from RPM saying that they got my dispute. A friend of mine here said RPM was to reach out Rock creek capital for more details. Well, even if I didn’t do the CFPB thing then guess what? I almost am 100 percent sure rock creek capital can’t prove the debt is truly mine because this is all an accounting issue on the fault of Fair. Not my debt, they won’t get one ****ing cent from me.


----------



## Null

Andrew Philip said:


> Yes Rock Creek Capital LLC I had to type that in it wasn’t auto populated. **** these RPM cocksuckers. I reported to the CFPB like 11 days ago. So maybe soon I’ll hear back. And yeah I also got a letter from RPM saying that they got my dispute. A friend of mine here said RPM was to reach out Rock creek capital for more details. Well, even if I didn’t do the CFPB thing then guess what? I almost am 100 percent sure rock creek capital can’t prove the debt is truly mine because this is all an accounting issue on the fault of Fair. Not my debt, they won’t get one ****ing cent from me.


Yeah, I doubt Rock Creek was given a complete portfolio that has our original contracts. They probably just got a list of accounts and names/contact info. Seems most likely that they're trying to collect on balances from the time the vehicle was returned to the end of the 3 years. Fair never should have sold the accounts. Rock Creek should have known better than to try and collect on these accounts without doing their due diligence. RPM clearly hasn't verified anything that they've tried to collect on. 

Honestly, it wouldn't surprise me if RPM just says they want no part of these accounts after all these complaints run in.

Leave it to Uber to sell to a company worse than themselves ALL the way down the line.


----------



## Andrew Philip

CFPB wrote back and I’m so relieved. They told me that I don’t owe this debt that Rock Creek Capital claims and that they ceased all attempts to collect from me. It takes 15 days to get a response back from CFPB, so hang in there. Anyone else get a reply back? I’m off the hook and I have a feeling all of you who filed a complaint there will do the same. Keep an eye out in your email. BYE BYE RPM! **** off now.


----------



## Null

Andrew Philip said:


> CFPB wrote back and I’m so relieved. They told me that I don’t owe this debt that Rock Creek Capital claims and that they ceased all attempts to collect from me. It takes 15 days to get a response back from CFPB, so hang in there. Anyone else get a reply back? I’m off the hook and I have a feeling all of you who filed a complaint there will do the same. Keep an eye out in your email. BYE BYE RPM! **** off now.


It was RPM that wrote back. Mark Case is their in-house attorney.

What's interesting about their response is that they specifically mentioned that they reviewed the lease contract/terms, and because of THAT Rock Creek 0'ed out the account. So, we do have some evidence that RPM/Rock Creek does have the contracts - meaning that further collection attempts by either are evidence of bad faith. We now have multiple closed accounts where Rock Creek abandons the accounts once challenged. They know what they're doing now for any other accounts they try to collect.


----------



## LexusDude408

Something phenomenal has happened today. I used the Better Business Bureau (BBB) to complain about the situation, and they completed their investigation. It turns out that I owe nothing, and that all collection attempts from rpm will be stopped. How is everyone doing so far on their complains? Anyone used the BBB like I did ?


----------



## Null

LexusDude408 said:


> View attachment 631161
> 
> 
> Something phenomenal has happened today. I used the Better Business Bureau (BBB) to complain about the situation, and they completed their investigation. It turns out that I owe nothing, and that all collection attempts from rpm will be stopped. How is everyone doing so far on their complains? Anyone used the BBB like I did ?


And they fold again.

I think they knew they were holding 2 7 off suit from the start.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517

I just got a reply from RPM via CFPB. I quote from last part of it:

"It is Rock Creek’s position that the balance is due and owing. RPM will cease further attempts to contact Mr. xxx per his request, however he is welcome to contact our office after review of the documentation to make payment arrangements. If you have questions, or if RPM may be of further assistance to Mr. xxx, please contact us at [email protected] Mark Case General Counsel"

RPM attached a copy of the 2017 agreement with my signature on it. I went through it and found the following clause:









So regardless of how you read this clause, it's hard to escape the conclusion that I would NOT owe anything beyond the $250 security deposit. (I did not have any payments past due when XChange took the car back.) I will be emailing Mark Case.


----------



## Null

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> I just got a reply from RPM via CFPB. I quote from last part of it:
> 
> "It is Rock Creek’s position that the balance is due and owing. RPM will cease further attempts to contact Mr. xxx per his request, however he is welcome to contact our office after review of the documentation to make payment arrangements. If you have questions, or if RPM may be of further assistance to Mr. xxx, please contact us at [email protected] Mark Case General Counsel"
> 
> RPM attached a copy of the 2017 agreement with my signature on it. I went through it and found the following clause:
> 
> View attachment 632560
> 
> So regardless of how you read this clause, it's hard to escape the conclusion that I would NOT owe anything beyond the $250 security deposit. (I did not have any payments past due when XChange took the car back.) I will be emailing Mark Case.


How much are they saying you owe?


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517

Null said:


> How much are they saying you owe?


From RPM's reply:
"The lease terms called for weekly payments of $188.27 for 119 consecutive weeks. Attached is a copy of the lease agreement, supporting documentation and other disclosures. According to Rock Creek, the current past due balance of $1,910.44 consists of a contract deficiency of $1,243.29; past due rent of $340.72; sales expenses of $308.45; and a termination charge $17.98. It is Rock Creek’s position that the balance is due and owing."


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517

Andrew Philip said:


> They told me that I don’t owe this debt that Rock Creek Capital claims and that they ceased all attempts to collect from me.


Did CFPB actually say you don't owe this debt? Any screenshot? For me, they did not make any determination one way or another (and I don't think they have that authority). Keep in mind that when RPM says they won't contact you again, it doesn't mean they are abandoning the claim.


----------



## Null

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> From RPM's reply:
> "The lease terms called for weekly payments of $188.27 for 119 consecutive weeks. Attached is a copy of the lease agreement, supporting documentation and other disclosures. According to Rock Creek, the current past due balance of $1,910.44 consists of a contract deficiency of $1,243.29; past due rent of $340.72; sales expenses of $308.45; and a termination charge $17.98. It is Rock Creek’s position that the balance is due and owing."


The only one that might be supported is past due, if say during the 2 week notice return period you didn't make payments. 

Everything else sounds like crap they made up. Sales expense? Termination charge? Contract deficiency? 

Tell them to open up a an arbitration claim. 

I don't think they have a leg to stand on reporting to the credit bureaus, so I don't think they'll do that either.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517

Null said:


> The only one that might be supported is past due, if say during the 2 week notice return period you didn't make payments.
> 
> Everything else sounds like crap they made up. Sales expense? Termination charge? Contract deficiency?
> 
> Tell them to open up a an arbitration claim.
> 
> I don't think they have a leg to stand on reporting to the credit bureaus, so I don't think they'll do that either.


This was all from so long ago that I don't remember if I actually made payments to Xchange directly or if they automatically deducted from my Uber earnings. 

The "Early Termination Liability" clause was also ambiguous about whether the Lessee would continue to be liable for the lease after paying the $250 "Disposition Fee" or "Lease Transfer Fee", depending on when XChange found a new lessee or buyer.

It's particularly F'd up that Xchange, after they forced me to return the car to them, stated to me over the phone that I did not owe them any amount under the lease, except they would keep the $250 deposit. But they didn't send me written acknowledgement.

The statute of limitations for enforcing a debt in California appears to be 4 years. But it's not clear exactly what triggers the statute, especially when they told me I didn't owe anything and never sent me a demand letter.


----------



## Null

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> This was all from so long ago that I don't remember if I actually made payments to Xchange directly or if they automatically deducted from my Uber earnings.
> 
> The "Early Termination Liability" clause was also ambiguous about whether the Lessee would continue to be liable for the lease after paying the $250 "Disposition Fee" or "Lease Transfer Fee", depending on when XChange found a new lessee or buyer.
> 
> It's particularly F'd up that Xchange, after they forced me to return the car to them, stated to me over the phone that I did not owe them any amount under the lease, except they would keep the $250 deposit. But they didn't send me written acknowledgement.
> 
> The statute of limitations for enforcing a debt in California appears to be 4 years. But it's not clear exactly what triggers the statute, especially when they told me I didn't owe anything and never sent me a demand letter.


The SOL would start the last time they argue the debt became delinquent.

Did you return your car to Xchange before the Fair transition? If so, it's probably beyond SOL already or VERY close.

Read the arbitration section. RPM/Rock will need to abide by the arbitration clause and IIRC they have to pay for arbitration. So they can't even come after you unless they're willing to pay $1500+ in fees for something they actually have very little chance of winning.

And yeah, if you returned the car before Fair, your earnings were deducted from ride, but you had the option to pay manually online/over the phone for weeks you didn't drive.

I also don't think they're going to post anything on your reports. There's a reason they haven't yet. 

I remember Fair once tried to collect money from me for an alleged parking fine they paid on my behalf. They told me that the parking violation was a YEAR prior to when they called me. I told them I'd never received a parking cite on Del Mar, and those tickets can be contested but because of their negligence I was barred my right to contest. 

When asked if they're planning on posting to credit bureaus and they said that Fair doesn't report to credit bureaus.


----------



## Null

Uber drivers thought leasing cars would boost their credit scores. Wrong.


Quartz is a guide to the new global economy for people in business who are excited by change. We cover business, economics, markets, finance, technology, science, design, and fashion.




qz-com.cdn.ampproject.org





Under Xchange Uber said they do not report positive or negative information to credit bureaus. I'm not sure if there's any legal or contractual prohibition on doing so for us, but suffice to say I don't think anyone's seen a credit hit, except one anecdote where someone paid RPM.

IMO - You're unlikely to be sued because of the arbitration clause actually working in your favor, and you're unlikely to get s negative credit entry. You can probably ignore RPM entirely and be consequence free.... Unless Rock sells the debt to someone else, but by that time the debt is surely beyond SOL.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517

Null said:


> The SOL would start the last time they argue the debt became delinquent.
> 
> Did you return your car to Xchange before the Fair transition? If so, it's probably beyond SOL already or VERY close.


Xchange took the car back in January 2019, and October 2021 is the first time anyone alleged I owed a debt under that lease. So would the SOL start in Jan '19 or Oct '21?


----------



## Null

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Xchange took the car back in January 2019, and October 2021 is the first time anyone alleged I owed a debt under that lease. So would the SOL start in Jan '19 or Oct '21?


Jan '19


----------



## SpecialK0731

Andrew Philip said:


> CFPB wrote back and I’m so relieved. They told me that I don’t owe this debt that Rock Creek Capital claims and that they ceased all attempts to collect from me. It takes 15 days to get a response back from CFPB, so hang in there. Anyone else get a reply back? I’m off the hook and I have a feeling all of you who filed a complaint there will do the same. Keep an eye out in your email. BYE BYE RPM! **** off now.


In your complaint did you attach your original lease contract?


----------



## SpecialK0731

Lissetti said:


> I'll PM you. He's watching this thread


can you pm your attorney’s contact info as well? I’ve started receiving phone calls from rpm myself. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lissetti

SpecialK0731 said:


> can you pm your attorney’s contact info as well? I’ve started receiving phone calls from rpm myself. Thanks in advance.


PM sent. 🙂


----------



## Andrew Philip

SpecialK0731 said:


> In your complaint did you attach your original lease contract?


I used the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau to complain about this debt. Go on their website to fill out that complaint. 14 days later My complaint was answered where it confirmed that RPM has ceased all activity to collect from me as Rock Creek Capital LLC fully closed my account and I don’t owe anything to them anymore. When filling out the complaint on the CFPB I didn’t actually attach original contracts from xchange leasing as that paperwork is long gone now. I did go into detail with my issue and that was enough for them to look into my case. Complaining to the CFPB works and it also helped others on here. Shout out to my friend null on this thread as he provided so much info on this and told me about the CFPB. Also, if you want (and I also did this too)… complain on the BBB (Better business bureau). That worked for me and they pretty much confirmed again that I don’t owe anything. Rpm calls have long since stopped, no ding on credit reports, and free and clear from it. So CFPB and BBB. Submit complaints and then it takes around 14 days or a little more to hear from them. Good luck. This whole RPM and Rock Creek Capital thing is a mess. It’s stressing so many out. Are they claiming you allegedly owe thousands? They told me $4k for me.


----------



## Antonio1411

Abe57 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I returned a leased Uber exchange car in 2019 and received a letter from a debt collector « RPM »alleging a 3000.00$ balance owed.
> I never missed a single payment.
> Any similar cases in the community ?
> Any advice appreciated in advance.


Yes the same happened to me. They are asking for 1178.87


----------



## Antonio1411

Andrew Philip said:


> I used the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau to complain about this debt. Go on their website to fill out that complaint. 14 days later My complaint was answered where it confirmed that RPM has ceased all activity to collect from me as Rock Creek Capital LLC fully closed my account and I don’t owe anything to them anymore. When filling out the complaint on the CFPB I didn’t actually attach original contracts from xchange leasing as that paperwork is long gone now. I did go into detail with my issue and that was enough for them to look into my case. Complaining to the CFPB works and it also helped others on here. Shout out to my friend null on this thread as he provided so much info on this and told me about the CFPB. Also, if you want (and I also did this too)… complain on the BBB (Better business bureau). That worked for me and they pretty much confirmed again that I don’t owe anything. Rpm calls have long since stopped, no ding on credit reports, and free and clear from it. So CFPB and BBB. Submit complaints and then it takes around 14 days or a little more to hear from them. Good luck. This whole RPM and Rock Creek Capital thing is a mess. It’s stressing so many out. Are they claiming you allegedly owe thousands? They told me $4k for me.


Thank you I will try that


----------



## LexusDude408

Antonio1411 said:


> Thank you I will try that


My issue was solved following the advice of complaining to the CFPB. So yeah do that because we do not owe this! This is not our debt to pay. This is an Xchange/Fair leasing issue. Have you been getting calls daily from the RPM collection agency?


----------



## bobby747

All this excitement makes me want to lease a Tesla for uber at base fares..


----------



## colamacy

Don't be afraid of junk debt buyers.


----------



## occupant

Just got my credit report dinged for $5015 from RPM on behalf of Rock Creek. I had my Corolla for 18 months and was half done when I had my heart attack and missed payments. They got the car, they sold it at auction, and at the time (spring 2019) Fair told me my security deposit ($250) would cover the Early Termination Fee and I need not worry about anything but catching up the 2 weeks I missed when they snagged the car from the hospital parking lot (my wife had driven it to visit me, stranding her).

Dispute filed with Experian. CFPB complaint filed. If it doesn't go away I'll continue to pursue. Thanks for the thread guys, this is not the third heart attack anniversary present I wanted to see today on CreditWise!


----------



## Lorrielp

Lissetti said:


> I haven't heard a peep from RPM since their first demand letter. The key thing is I got an attorney involved. 🧐


I just found out Uber leasing says I owe them for a car I leased almost 4 years ago RPM is the company that's collection it went on my credit I owe nothing I have documentation that Uber wanted to buy back the car I owed nothing when I turned it in evidently they say I signed a contract to keep it for a certain amount of time the whole reason I did it is because you could return the car at any time now they're saying I owe money this is so fraudulent I don't even know where to turn it screwed up my credit I even have emails from Uber asking to buy back my car for $500 they were going to give me money to turn in the car before they switched companies I don't know what to do


----------



## Lorrielp

Lissetti said:


> I haven't heard a peep from RPM since their first demand letter. The key thing is I got an attorney involved. 🧐


I need your attorney's information I need help they're trying to assume I never missed a payment I returned the car I even received letters from Uber leasing asking me to turn in the car and they give me $500 I didn't miss payments I always paid I don't know why I'm being sued for this I still have the emails of them offering me $500 to turn in the car back in


----------



## bobby747

Well today they tried that shit with me. Never missed a payment. Not 1 letter from fair. All documentation. They dinged me today. Laughed at me on phone. Lawyers been involved. Totally innocent. Asking for small cash like less than a grand. Fair refusal to get car doing covid . Made me pay insurance over the 36 months . No sweat. I will seek damages now. They ignored lawyers certified letter to explain charges....so if you owe $200 or so just pay it. $900 or so from me NFW. they owe me.....
This collection company if you call laughs at you. You ask for super visor. He is at lunch at 10 am pst..time.... fair should be sued. I must find out if they are in business. I will google them


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Lorrielp said:


> I need your attorney's information I need help they're trying to assume I never missed a payment I returned the car I even received letters from Uber leasing asking me to turn in the car and they give me $500 I didn't miss payments I always paid I don't know why I'm being sued for this I still have the emails of them offering me $500 to turn in the car back in


They are preying on idiots who don't know any better. Any hack attorney should be able to resolve this easily. The debt collector paid exchange or whomever for their debt files and now they are trying to cash in. I would search in your area for a *C*_*ontract Law*_ attorney.

You took a payment to end your contract early, there was never a penalty for ending the contract early, and now they are trying to collect because you ended the contract early. 

What you need is a legal letter telling them to pound dirt and piss off.


----------



## Lorrielp

Abe57 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I returned a leased Uber exchange car in 2019 and received a letter from a debt collector « RPM »alleging a 3000.00$ balance owed.
> I never missed a single payment.
> Any similar cases in the community ?
> Any advice appreciated in advance.


Yes me too today. It went on my credit. I swear I don't owe them anything I was always in good stands with them paid everything on time they even sent me emails offering me $500 card if I return the car I just found out out of the blue I owe them it's got to be a scam of some kind but it's on my credit how do I get that off I don't owe them anything and I still have the emails of them offering me $500 to return the car before they were changing companies they were asking a lot of people to return the cars if they were in good standing with payments and they pay them so I don't understand why I owe money or for what


----------



## Lorrielp

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> They are preying on idiots who don't know any better. Any hack attorney should be able to resolve this easily. The debt collector paid exchange or whomever for their debt files and now they are trying to cash in. I would search in your area for a *C*_*ontract Law*_ attorney.
> 
> You took a payment to end your contract early, there was never a penalty for ending the contract early, and now they are trying to collect because you ended the contract early.
> 
> What you need is a legal letter telling them to pound dirt and piss off.


The only reason I leased a car through them is because they said there's no penalties to return as long as you are in good standings and you return the car without owing anything and I did now they're saying I owe over $1,000 I don't know for what I'm really stressed it's ruining my credit


----------



## Null

Lorrielp said:


> The only reason I leased a car through them is because they said there's no penalties to return as long as you are in good standings and you return the car without owing anything and I did now they're saying I owe over $1,000 I don't know for what I'm really stressed it's ruining my credit


You need breathe before you do something irrational. You need to send them a dispute letter or contact an attorney.

It's not actually THAT big a deal if you don't owe them. Just pay attention to how/when the communicate with you, if they violate the FDCPA you can sue them.


----------



## Lorrielp

ANT 7 said:


> So, was it an early return then ?


I did return mine but I never signed anything saying I keep it for a certain amount of time the only reason I did this is cuz they said I could return it at any time as long as I'm in good standing with them they even emailed me and I still have the emails offering me $500 then $300 then $500 to return the car before they switched companies and I didn't return it at that time or take the money cuz I was still using the car and then I did return it and everything was fine I didn't receive anything this was 3 years ago now out of the blue it's


ANT 7 said:


> Did you return the vehicle PRIOR TO THE EXPIRY of the lease agreement which you signed, and I assume you read ?
> 
> Many CLOSED END leases have a clause that says, simply, if you return the unit before the balance of payments are made, you are responsible for paying the remainder in a lump sum.
> 
> For example, if you want to get out of a 36 months lease at month 30, you would still need to pay the remaining 6 months in full.
> 
> Not al leases are like this, but the majority, particularily those from captive automotive and other secondary credit finance companies are. This probably is why they are coming after you now.


I did return my car before 3 years but I was told I could return it at any time as long as it was in good standing and I didn't owe anything I haven't heard anything from them for 3 years all the sudden it's on my credit they even offered me $500 through email to return the car before they switched companies they were emailing people offering $300 or $500 to return the cars before they switched the companies I didn't do it I waited I had the car for about 2 years and then returned it now it's on my credit ruining my credit how do I prove I don't owe


----------



## Lorrielp

Null said:


> You need breathe before you do something irrational. You need to send them a dispute letter or contact an attorney.
> 
> It's not actually THAT big a deal if you don't owe them. Just pay attention to how/when the communicate with you, if they violate the FDCPA you can sue them.


Yeah but it's on my credit now and I'm getting ready to buy a house out of state this dropped my credit almost 100 points I need this off my credit I didn't do anything wrong I always pay my bills


----------



## Lorrielp

ANT 7 said:


> Did you return the vehicle PRIOR TO THE EXPIRY of the lease agreement which you signed, and I assume you read ?
> 
> Many CLOSED END leases have a clause that says, simply, if you return the unit before the balance of payments are made, you are responsible for paying the remainder in a lump sum.
> 
> For example, if you want to get out of a 36 months lease at month 30, you would still need to pay the remaining 6 months in full.
> 
> Not al leases are like this, but the majority, particularily those from captive automotive and other secondary credit finance companies are. This probably is why they are coming after you now.


There needs to be a class action suit against them Uber leasing isn't even around so I can't even talk to them they shut down an attorney should take this on contingency as a class action lawsuit but who?


----------



## Lorrielp

ANT 7 said:


> So, was it an early return then ?


It wasn't an early return it was advertised as you can return it at any time as long as you don't owe any money they even offered me $500 to return it early before they switched companies I didn't return it early because I still needed the car then when I didn't need it I returned it everything was fine now it's on my credit


----------



## bobby747

Mine was a great deal wheelchair access van brand new $900 a month money maker. Just a company leaching on. I tried to turn it in only 2 months early . I got great credit. I will prevail. Maybe contersue fair I see thier still in business but did bankruptcy in 2021


----------



## Lorrielp

bobby747 said:


> Mine was a great deal wheelchair access van brand new $900 a month money maker. Just a company leaching on. I tried to turn it in only 2 months early . I got great credit. I will prevail. Maybe contersue fair I see thier still in business but did bankruptcy in 2021


----------



## Lorrielp

Lorrielp said:


> It wasn't an early return it was advertised as you can return it at any time as long as you don't owe any money they even offered me $500 to return it early before they switched companies I didn't return it early because I still needed the car then when I didn't need it I returned it everything was fine now it's on my credit


----------



## bobby747

I am not worried I gave $29,000 for a $50,000 van put 105k on it got all docs pictures of the van and truck who took it back 3 months late. That I replaced it with another van paid commercial ins 3 full months. Fair had a excuse not to get it covid. And got balls to not send me 1 bill and my lawyer sent a letter about the charges...they 100% wrong and liable of $1600 in van insurance...
I made good money with that van. . But I put out alot of investment.


----------



## CarminF

OMG...So I'm not the only one?? I got notified last week through my CreditWise monitoring (either Discover or Cap1...I forget) that these PUNKS put a collection item on my credit reports. I was stuck trying to return the vehicle and got ZERO support help from UBER/XCL/FAIR and finally just had enough! This is going back maybe 3 or 4 years ago and told them to arrange for me to drop off or come pick it up because I had plans to cancel both the insurance and the registration should they not reply. Eventually they did and it was returned to them. Yeah lost my deposit but at thought I was done with this nightmare set of so-called companies! NOW THIS?? Has anyone here found a decent law firm or attorney? Need a recommendation or some knowledgable advice. Please help! How dare UBER do this? Is there not a class action thing possible here? I have some contacts with the press and I know this could be a wonderfully informative piece especially since they seem to pretend everything is great. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. Thanks All Fellow former drivers. Please, please, please SHARE!!


----------



## CarminF

occupant said:


> Just got my credit report dinged for $5015 from RPM on behalf of Rock Creek. I had my Corolla for 18 months and was half done when I had my heart attack and missed payments. They got the car, they sold it at auction, and at the time (spring 2019) Fair told me my security deposit ($250) would cover the Early Termination Fee and I need not worry about anything but catching up the 2 weeks I missed when they snagged the car from the hospital parking lot (my wife had driven it to visit me, stranding her).
> 
> Dispute filed with Experian. CFPB complaint filed. If it doesn't go away I'll continue to pursue. Thanks for the thread guys, this is not the third heart attack anniversary present I wanted to see today on CreditWise!


Thank you for posting. Please keep us all posted. I'm in the same darn boat and I'm very upset about all this. Especially in 2022. I bet these scoundrels are doing this now since they know lots of people are getting income tax refunds eventhough many of us are not. I am beside myself and anxious and angry but glad there's support in here though I didn't want to even use the word UBER again in my vocabulary. Thank you again.


----------



## CarminF

Lorrielp said:


> View attachment 650396


So maybe it's about time we ALL start getting legal help to start the process of gathering all the TECH SUPPORT messages that went unanswered or were just outright poorly handled nevermind errors and lies. Who are these people with Rock Creek Capital LLC and RPM Collections. My investigative reporter friends sure are gonna love the insanity of them chasing after these "non-debts" or at least get to the bottom and make them pay for the harrassment and mental anguish of it all. Just saying...I dunno. Sorry, it's late and they have upset me & family members.


----------



## New2This

I had an attorney write a dispute letter. They sent back a generic response.

It hit my credit today.

I will burn these mother****ers to the ground.


----------



## bobby747

New2This said:


> I had an attorney write a dispute letter. They sent back a generic response.
> 
> It hit my credit today.
> 
> I will burn these mother****ers to the ground.


Same me today


----------



## Lissetti

Lorrielp said:


> I need your attorney's information I need help they're trying to assume I never missed a payment I returned the car I even received letters from Uber leasing asking me to turn in the car and they give me $500 I didn't miss payments I always paid I don't know why I'm being sued for this I still have the emails of them offering me $500 to turn in the car back in


PM sent. 🙂


----------



## CarminF

New2This said:


> I had an attorney write a dispute letter. They sent back a generic response.
> 
> It hit my credit today.
> 
> I will burn these mother****ers to the ground.


If you don't mind sharing, what what the generic response? Was it just like balance owed and we own it now kinda thing? Also, did it match the info they put on your credit report? I'm trying to figure out my next best move. Any info be appreciated and helpful. Thank you.


----------



## CarminF

bobby747 said:


> Same me today


Hi, sorry to hear that. Can you also please share what generic reply they gave you? No personal details just what did they say or write back in general terms? Thank you.


----------



## CarminF

Lissetti said:


> PM sent. 🙂


Hello, can you please PM me any contacts or info that can help with this awful situation? I don't know how the PM works here as I just signed up the other day but you can maybe email me too? Whatever works or easier for you. Much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## elelegido

I feel like I dodged a bullet with this - I gave the car back before Xchange went bust. Are all these issues only experienced by those who dealt with Fair at some point?


----------



## CarminF

Glad you were able to dodge that bullet! You were apparently very lucky or maybe haven't been profiled yet by these various companies.

From what I've been told, these issues also took place before Fair, though to be clear it appears like the non-communication or faulty records situation really got worse afterwards... I'm stuck in the middle of all this and haven't figured out who's responsible yet though many suggest it was Fair (now in bankruptcy) plus later on the debt buyer (Rock Creek Capital LLC) is out there having it collected by (RPM: Receivable Performance Management) and reporting on people's credit reports... There's talk that several really dedicated folks are making it their mission to gather up app screenshots, contracts/documents, emails, letters, recorded phone conversations for the purposes of pursuing legal action and press coverage. Private messaging platforms to protect info. I was impressed by how many and the level of detail gathered. UBER's Dara Khosrowshahi is gonna love it!


----------



## bobby747

It's a hemorrhoid now. Soon to be removed. I got all my records. Contracts etc. They want something for me not owed to them. I will prevail. I will wait a few more days till it hits all 3 credit reports. I am no giving them dick.
So far expedition only


----------



## Null

If any of you have been contacted by RPM after filing a dispute I found an attorney willing to go after them for FDCPA violations. 

Office may be able to help with the debt issue, but for that you'd need to need to speak to them directly.


----------



## New2This

Null said:


> If any of you have been contacted by RPM after filing a dispute I found an attorney willing to go after them for FDCPA violations.
> 
> Office may be able to help with the debt issue, but for that you'd need to need to speak to them directly.


Does dinging my credit report after I sent them a dispute letter along with payment history from my bank account showing I paid every dime I was supposed to? 

As I said I want to burn these mother****ers to the ground. 










This is the wrong time to **** with me


----------



## Null

New2This said:


> Does dinging my credit report after I sent them a dispute letter along with payment history from my bank account showing I paid every dime I was supposed to?
> 
> As I said I want to burn these mother****ers to the ground.
> 
> View attachment 650493
> 
> 
> This is the wrong time to **** with me


Do they show your debt as disputed? If so, they do have a duty to report your debt as disputed.

If they failed to do this they violated the FDCPA.


----------



## Null

__





District Court (Ind.) Says Debt Collector Violated FDCPA By Failing to Report Debt as Disputed - Severson & Werson


In Webster v. Receivables Performance Mgmt., No. 1:18-cv-03940-TWP-DML, 2020 U.S. Dist. LEXIS 128233 (S.D. Ind. July 21, 2020), Judge Walton Pratt found




www.severson.com





RPM has been sued in the past for violating the FDCPA. Your case, provided you actually used the verbiage that you disputed the debt, likely falls under the same thing. If you disputed the debt and they didn't report it properly they violated the FDCPA, and you should sue them.


----------



## elelegido

CarminF said:


> Glad you were able to dodge that bullet! You were apparently very lucky or maybe haven't been profiled yet by these various companies.
> 
> From what I've been told, these issues also took place before Fair, though to be clear it appears like the non-communication or faulty records situation really got worse afterwards... I'm stuck in the middle of all this and haven't figured out who's responsible yet though many suggest it was Fair (now in bankruptcy) plus later on the debt buyer (Rock Creek Capital LLC) is out there having it collected by (RPM: Receivable Performance Management) and reporting on people's credit reports... There's talk that several really dedicated folks are making it their mission to gather up app screenshots, contracts/documents, emails, letters, recorded phone conversations for the purposes of pursuing legal action and press coverage. Private messaging platforms to protect info. I was impressed by how many and the level of detail gathered. UBER's Dara Khosrowshahi is gonna love it!


I wouldn't be surprised if the problems were a consequence of poor record-keeping / handover by Xchange. When I returned the car, the dealer phoned Xchange to tell them that the car had been returned. While he was on the phone to them, he passed me the phone and told me that Xchange wanted to speak to me to confirm that I had returned the car, so I did.

However, knowing that Xchange was a useless as Uber with driver data and record-keeping, before I left the parking lot I phoned Xchange to check that their records had been updated properly and the support agent told me that no, there was no record of me having returned the car and that "the system" still showed me as being in possession of the car and that another payment was due the following week. So back into the dealership I went, and we repeated the entire process of the dealer phoning Xchange, passing the phone to me etc etc.

I went back out into the parking lot and phoned again. I spoke to a different agent and just asked when the next payment was due on my account. "No", the agent said, "The system is showing that you have already returned your car and this account is now closed".

"Perfect", I said, and ended the call.

A year before that, I had an Xchange rep literally yelling at me down the phone, claiming that because they had not yet received paperwork from the dealer when I got the car from him, there was no rental agreement in place, that I was in illegal possession of the car and that I could be stopped by the police and arrested and the car seized.

It became clear in that moment that Xchange were rank amateurs and that extreme care would be needed with them.


----------



## Lets_Eat

New2This said:


> I had an attorney write a dispute letter. They sent back a generic response.
> 
> It hit my credit today.
> 
> I will burn these mother****ers to the ground.


----------



## Paul Vincent

ANT 7 said:


> Did you return the vehicle PRIOR TO THE EXPIRY of the lease agreement which you signed, and I assume you read ?
> 
> Many CLOSED END leases have a clause that says, simply, if you return the unit before the balance of payments are made, you are responsible for paying the remainder in a lump sum.
> 
> For example, if you want to get out of a 36 months lease at month 30, you would still need to pay the remaining 6 months in full.
> 
> Not al leases are like this, but the majority, particularily those from captive automotive and other secondary credit finance companies are. This probably is why they are coming after you now.


If they leased the same vehicle again during the period of which they're charging you they're not entitled to payment. Perhaps a portion while the vehicle was not leased. If you break a lease on an apartment but the owner rents the unit within a few days, you are only responsible for the time of vacancy.


----------



## CarminF

elelegido said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the problems were a consequence of poor record-keeping / handover by Xchange. When I returned the car, the dealer phoned Xchange to tell them that the car had been returned. While he was on the phone to them, he passed me the phone and told me that Xchange wanted to speak to me to confirm that I had returned the car, so I did.
> 
> However, knowing that Xchange was a useless as Uber with driver data and record-keeping, before I left the parking lot I phoned Xchange to check that their records had been updated properly and the support agent told me that no, there was no record of me having returned the car and that "the system" still showed me as being in possession of the car and that another payment was due the following week. So back into the dealership I went, and we repeated the entire process of the dealer phoning Xchange, passing the phone to me etc etc.
> 
> I went back out into the parking lot and phoned again. I spoke to a different agent and just asked when the next payment was due on my account. "No", the agent said, "The system is showing that you have already returned your car and this account is now closed".
> 
> "Perfect", I said, and ended the call.
> 
> A year before that, I had an Xchange rep literally yelling at me down the phone, claiming that because they had not yet received paperwork from the dealer when I got the car from him, there was no rental agreement in place, that I was in illegal possession of the car and that I could be stopped by the police and arrested and the car seized.
> 
> It became clear in that moment that Xchange were rank amateurs and that extreme care would be needed with them.


Yep, that sounds exactly like my wonderful interactions with the whole insanely incompetent group of people at Xchange. Some were nicer or at least attempted to get some resolution to only have the same issues re-appear shortly thereafter. Seen some stories and documents about how the dealerships had complaints and issues and how even they as slimy car dealerships were amazed as standard operating procedures. What an experience and can't wait to see where these goes next. Thank you.


----------



## LexusDude408

bobby747 said:


> Same me today


Was your credit severely hit? I was able to get out of this situation by sending a complaint to the CFPB and they cleared my account saying I don’t owe anything. Credit didn’t take a hit. How many points did you fall? Sorry to hear about you and others who had this actually show up on their credit reports.


----------



## New2This

LexusDude408 said:


> Was your credit severely hit? I was able to get out of this situation by sending a complaint to the CFPB and they cleared my account saying I don’t owe anything. Credit didn’t take a hit. How many points did you fall? Sorry to hear about you and others who had this actually show up on their credit reports.


Mine was big. Over 50 points easily.

They don't have it listed as disputed on the credit report. 

Will be contacting an attorney this week.

What did you do with the CFPB? Sorry but if you can post it I'm sure others would also appreciate it.


----------



## Null

New2This said:


> Mine was big. Over 50 points easily.
> 
> They don't have it listed as disputed on the credit report.
> 
> Will be contacting an attorney this week.
> 
> What did you do with the CFPB? Sorry but if you can post it I'm sure others would also appreciate it.


Here's some helpful info on the FDCPA and not reporting a disputed debt properly.

How exactly did you word your dispute letter?

Also, keep in mind it's different than verification. Also, can you prove they got your letter?





__





5th Cir. Holds Debt Collector's Obligation to Report Debt as Disputed Not Limited By § 1692g | The CFS Blog







consumerfsblog.com


----------



## New2This

Null said:


> Here's some helpful info on the FDCPA and not reporting a disputed debt properly.
> 
> How exactly did you word your dispute letter?
> 
> Also, keep in mind it's different than verification. Also, can you prove they got your letter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5th Cir. Holds Debt Collector's Obligation to Report Debt as Disputed Not Limited By § 1692g | The CFS Blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> consumerfsblog.com


Yes. Certified Letter Receipt Requested I think is the term for it. Someone at RPM signed for receiving it. 

Attorney wrote it disputing the debt along with copies of bank statements showing payments from when Fair took over until the end of the lease.


----------



## bobby747

20 points but if you call the collection # ask for superior. They will send you a copy of your contract. And give you and email to them to dispute it. And if they dont fix you proceed to more extreme measures. I got great credit. I will wait for report dispute it to them. Fix it anyway I can. I have all good docs. I went full 36 months on time. Pictures of my van and tow truck. My bill is small $1000


----------



## Lorrielp

bobby747 said:


> Same me today


Hit my credit today 1499


Andrew Philip said:


> CFPB wrote back and I’m so relieved. They told me that I don’t owe this debt that Rock Creek Capital claims and that they ceased all attempts to collect from me. It takes 15 days to get a response back from CFPB, so hang in there. Anyone else get a reply back? I’m off the hook and I have a feeling all of you who filed a complaint there will do the same. Keep an eye out in your email. BYE BYE RPM! **** off now.


I just noticed 14 Rock Creek capital LLC put it on my credit for $1,476 I filed a dispute with TransUnion I'm not sure how that's going to go and I also called cfpb and filed a complaint I leased the car for 2016 to 2018 I was even receiving emails that they were going to give me $500 to turn the car in I never did I kept it and then turned it in after 2 years in good standing everything was fine now in 2022 that's 4 years ago I'm finally just hearing something and it's on my credit do you think it'll get taken off?


----------



## bobby747

It hit my second credit report today Equifax is next. I will say this last time
On credit report thier phone # call and ask for supervisor. They will send you a copy of your contract. And give you thier email to dispute it in great detail after you get contract. I disputed both on credit reports anyway. My score dropped 23 points..
Transunion says settlement in compromise will get you back 22 points..I owe nothing. I will see. I may sue to get fair to pay 3 months insurance payments as they blamed covid to not get the car..


----------



## Null

bobby747 said:


> It hit my second credit report today Equifax is next. I will say this last time
> On credit report thier phone # call and ask for supervisor. They will send you a copy of your contract. And give you thier email to dispute it in great detail after you get contract. I disputed both on credit reports anyway. My score dropped 23 points..
> Transunion says settlement in compromise will get you back 22 points..I owe nothing. I will see. I may sue to get fair to pay 3 months insurance payments as they blamed covid to not get the car..


There's no point in calling them. Do it all by mail, or go with an attorney.

Transunion can't really tell you what settling the debt will do under any scoring model that isn't theirs. There are different version of FICO, Vantage, etc. etc. a settled collection on some scores will still punish you like crazy. 

If you don't owe, do not pay a penny, It'll just cement the debt on your report. You basically validate that you owe the debt by paying it. Do not do this.


----------



## bobby747

Oh it's just a statement for guys who blew motors and destroyed cars. They owe me. I owe shit. I had car full 36 months tried to give it back 3 months early. They would not take it. I am not worried it will take 2 months 2 fix. Lawyer I will get if need be


----------



## Lorrielp

bobby747 said:


> It hit my second credit report today Equifax is next. I will say this last time
> On credit report thier phone # call and ask for supervisor. They will send you a copy of your contract. And give you thier email to dispute it in great detail after you get contract. I disputed both on credit reports anyway. My score dropped 23 points..
> Transunion says settlement in compromise will get you back 22 points..I owe nothing. I will see. I may sue to get fair to pay 3 months insurance payments as they blamed covid to not get the car..


I spoke to the collection agency today they didn't offer me anything I disputed it on my credit reported it as fraud cuz the company name isn't even exchange leasing at some other name so we'll see what happens it dropped my credit almost 100 points the car was given back everything was fine this was in 2018 and now I just hear about it on my credit


----------



## bobby747

its going to hit all 3 reports. hit my second today. i am no worried it will take 1 to 2 months and be removed...if they can prove you owe something. sometimes they will settle really low with them giving you in writing that they will remove it from credit report. only in writing . i owe shit. i will send out nothing, i will send out the form after it arrives, dispute it now. hire a law firm if i get no where. and find out about the 3 months they took to get the van, i pay insurance, sue for $1000. but from fair u will get no money just judgements they are broke


----------



## Lorrielp

bobby747 said:


> its going to hit all 3 reports. hit my second today. i am no worried it will take 1 to 2 months and be removed...if they can prove you owe something. sometimes they will settle really low with them giving you in writing that they will remove it from credit report. only in writing . i owe shit. i will send out nothing, i will send out the form after it arrives, dispute it now. hire a law firm if i get no where. and find out about the 3 months they took to get the van, i pay insurance, sue for $1000. but from fair u will get no money just judgements they are broke


They said they will not remove it from my credit but they would put debt satisfied


----------



## Null

Lorrielp said:


> They said they will not remove it from my credit but they would put debt satisfied


Do not do this, ever.


----------



## bobby747

Never.as I owe nothing I will do steps first. Than pay for a lawyer


----------



## bobby747

Update you better play hardball with theses guys my 1 dispute they came back in less than 5 days to say i owe, i am waiting on my contract and i have a disbute with them email..so lawyer time now..1 dropped 20 points 1 47 points . thank god for very high score..they say i owe about $1000. if we can reach a lie of a remove it and close account off report , even though its wrong for $300 or so i will. lawyer will cost me $500 . i will inquire myself tommorow


----------



## Null

bobby747 said:


> Update you better play hardball with theses guys my 1 dispute they came back in less than 5 days to say i owe, i am waiting on my contract and i have a disbute with them email..so lawyer time now..1 dropped 20 points 1 47 points . thank god for very high score..they say i owe about $1000. if we can reach a lie of a remove it and close account off report , even though its wrong for $300 or so i will. lawyer will cost me $500 . i will inquire myself tommorow


Dispute to where? The credit report or dispute delivered to RPM?


----------



## bobby747

Credit report. 2 of them . I they kicked back in 5 days wow.
Next I called rpm. A copy of my contract is coming and I got a dispute email to explain in detail...if fails legal lawyer. Sue fair for 3 months having to keep full coverage ins. As they would not get car covid


----------



## bobby747

I think if you dont owe this assholes nothing and they say $500 and will not report it for $200 pay it


----------



## Null

bobby747 said:


> I think if you dont owe this ****** nothing and they say $500 and will not report it for $200 pay it


That used to be called 'pay for delete.' They no longer do that since it kinda defrauds other lenders of true credit history.

If you pay anything at all, it will likely never come off your report. Definitely do not pay a debt you do not owe.


----------



## bobby747

I agree and will I ever get thier copy of the contract. I will wait 2 weeks but consult consult this week. They can remove it as a mistake. But do you trust them 100 % no


----------



## LexusDude408

bobby747 said:


> I think if you dont owe this ****** nothing and they say $500 and will not report it for $200 pay it


I wouldn’t dare trust RPM with this. They’re a slimy collection agency and while some places do offer a settlement to wipe the debt clean, it’s hard to say if they will keep that record off any credit Bureaus. I would definitely find out first, if they are willing to honor that. Otherwise, expect them to slap that on your credit history. RPM Is terrible I seen complaints about this place in forums and such.


----------



## bobby747

Well rpm is sending me a copy of my contract and. Gave me a dispute it deal email. Nothing to lose now. But shopping for a lawyer now. I will ask him weather it's ok to send the dispute in. I paid them like 25k.. but the better news is my van was new 50k wheelchair van. It will all work out...they never replied to my cerifed letter asking if I disagree with this in detail.
I think that them refusing the car during covid with a lawyer will help my case. As many banks deferred the whole country's debt. And I owed nothing. So they tried to collect on a balance that was not due and stuck me with a bill in the first 3 months of covid. And not 1 letter for 2 years..I like my odds


----------



## CarminF

Agree with everybody that DOES NOT TRUST a collection agency especially one that is working with a discounted debt buyer with minimal and sketchy records that will not hold up under scrutiny. Don't let them convince you to make the debt new or re-age it on your credit report or to put yourself in a situation where legally they can say you verbally or in writing agreed to a contract that by this point is null and voided or that the statue of limitations may be up. It's different in every state, so do your own research. There's a whole group of affected drivers that are furiously organizing around these guys and the complaints paperwork, regulatory (local, state & federal) and legal stuff coming is going to be something to admire. And lest we forget how well the parent company, UBER, has basically washed its hands of this mess and trying to stear clear of any stink. More name changes, portfolio selling and hiding from a few activist hedge funds that GOT SOME QUESTIONS HERE!


----------



## Babywaves

Abe57 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I returned a leased Uber exchange car in 2019 and received a letter from a debt collector « RPM »alleging a 3000.00$ balance owed.
> I never missed a single payment.
> Any similar cases in the community ?
> Any advice appreciated in advance.


First of all the reason they stopped doing that is because it’s illegal to charge more then a one month payment foot that month. Meaning a dealership can’t charge four months payment in one month which is exactly what they were doing . And I know what your going to say na ah it was four weeks not months. What makes you think that UBER gets to invent rules in the auto industry they are in the business of transportation but have no clue as to all the rules that goes with selling cars because believe me if there was ever a scam a dealership some where has already attempted it as to why the rule exists in the first place . I dare you to look into it there are huge rules about lemon laws look into that and you will find the rules behind auto sales . They can’t create loans to better serve their greedy needs either like I said UBER has a lot of balls pulling the stuff they have and been gettting away with a lot because no one has caught on . Take it from someone who has got a Uber lease exchange and then gave up the car and worked for auto dealerships for over seven years after. UBER didn’t invent the rules for how you get to sell a car in any state they have a committee for that . Lawyers don’t care enough to look into it lawyers barely go into court you think they want to do any investigation to actually uphold the law or rules ya right. They want to get rich quick they got better things to do.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Babywaves said:


> First of all the reason they stopped doing that is because it’s illegal to charge more then a one month payment foot that month. Meaning a dealership can’t charge four months payment in one month which is exactly what they were doing . And I know what your going to say na ah it was four weeks not months. What makes you think that UBER gets to invent rules in the auto industry they are in the business of transportation but have no clue as to all the rules that goes with selling cars because believe me if there was ever a scam a dealership some where has already attempted it as to why the rule exists in the first place . I dare you to look into it there are huge rules about lemon laws look into that and you will find the rules behind auto sales . They can’t create loans to better serve their greedy needs either like I said UBER has a lot of balls pulling the stuff they have and been gettting away with a lot because no one has caught on . Take it from someone who has got a Uber lease exchange and then gave up the car and worked for auto dealerships for over seven years after. UBER didn’t invent the rules for how you get to sell a car in any state they have a committee for that . Lawyers don’t care enough to look into it lawyers barely go into court you think they want to do any investigation to actually uphold the law or rules ya right. They want to get rich quick they got better things to do.


I honestly think it's something else entirely.

I truly and honestly beleive that uber lied to the debt collection company about how much money the drivers owe so they could get more for selling non existant debt.


Because that is totally some shit that uber would pull.


----------



## PooRida

I concur with the above that Fair more than likely bamboozled Rock Creek.
But then again, we don't know what Rock Creek paid for these CLEARLY FRAUDULENT claims. It could have been 5 cents on the dollar, in which case Rock Creek would have known what they were buying was a load of shit.

I filed my claim and got the runaround from both RPM and Rock Creek. The credit bureaus pulled the reports and they stopped sending mail, but Rock Creek's final response indicates they want to stay dug in on the claim. Whether that's a matter of legal liability I do not know.

What I do know is that Rock Creek Capital is run by Rick Stratford of North Salt Lake, UT (pop 15000), wife Jodie. 5 kids. So there's some information for everyone who might like to start making fraudulent claims of their own. And apparently it's OK. Private equity hustlers are leading the way.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

PooRida said:


> I concur with the above that Fair more than likely bamboozled Rock Creek.
> But then again, we don't know what Rock Creek paid for these CLEARLY FRAUDULENT claims. It could have been 5 cents on the dollar, in which case Rock Creek would have known what they were buying was a load of shit.
> 
> I filed my claim and got the runaround from both RPM and Rock Creek. The credit bureaus pulled the reports and they stopped sending mail, but Rock Creek's final response indicates they want to stay dug in on the claim. Whether that's a matter of legal liability I do not know.
> 
> What I do know is that Rock Creek Capital is run by Rick Stratford of North Salt Lake, UT (pop 15000), wife Jodie. 5 kids. So there's some information for everyone who might like to start making fraudulent claims of their own. And apparently it's OK. Private equity hustlers are leading the way.


I have no evidence to support my claims that uber/fair defrauded them. Just a theory based on the overall reputation of the company.


----------



## New2This

PooRida said:


> What I do know is that Rock Creek Capital is run by Rick Stratford of North Salt Lake, UT (pop 15000), wife Jodie. 5 kids. So there's some information for everyone who might like to start making fraudulent claims of their own. And apparently it's OK. Private equity hustlers are leading the way.


Two wrongs don't make a right. 

Doxing him (and putting his family information out there) isn't good.


----------



## kdyrpr

Disgusted Driver said:


> Whatever the case, don't know the law in all jurisdictions but a good place to start is never acknowledge the debt and ask for proof. Something like "I do not believe I owe this creditor any money, please send me proof of the debt". should suffice. DO NOT say anything else. Two reasons, there is a statute of limitations for collecting a debt (as short as 3 years). If you acknowledge and agree to a payment plan you could have reset the clock for statute of limitations. Also, there is a good chance that they do not have evidence of the debt in which case they would not be able to get a judgement against you if you fight it.


Good advice. I did just that from a collection agency trying to collect the money (for the insurance company)a lady was paid after I plowed into her car with my bicycle. That was 8 months ago. Crickets from them.
PS I'm ok.


----------

